# 27yo TTC #1 wanting buddy :D



## miss_nat84

Hi All,

Im 27yo and TTC baby #1 :D I had a very long 40 day cycle last month (and thought i could have been PG) after having implanon removed April 29th but am now 3 days in with AF so definitely not PG. I am looking for a buddy who is around the same CD as me who would like to share the journey with me :happydance:

All applications accepted hehehe


----------



## babbit01

miss nat, Hi - been browsing these forums for ages meaning to join 'officially.

im 28 still TTC #1 I have a 24-25 day cycle currently on CD 6 your a bit longer cycle than me but sure we can share the journey!


----------



## miss_nat84

Awesome that sounds great! It's going to be a very exciting journey :D how long have you been ttc now? :)


----------



## capegirl7

I'd love to chat with you girls! I'm 25 TTC #1. I am on CD4 and my cycles are anywhere from 25-29 days. This is my second cycle! I'd love a buddy to chat about symptoms,etc. :)


----------



## babbit01

this will be 3rd cycle - although trying my hardest to have the 'it'll happen when it happens' attitude, but i find myself googling anything and everything and hoping this month is the month its so hard to not get all hopes up?..
i'm ov this weekend so we're going to busy! :winkwink:

will be nice to hear how you guys get on, I dont really have anyone that I can talk to about these things!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
I'd love to join too, if that's ok. I am trying to conceive no 1 (no hash key on my laptop which is weird!!) and I am 33! a bit older but my OH is 29! I have been ttc for almost a year and would love to buddy up to stop me going crazy and just to have some other friends that know what I'm going through every month!! and just for a good old gossip and rant sometimes :flower::flower:
Love AM xxx


----------



## capegirl7

Hi Annmariecrisp! What CD are you on? I am all about comparing symptoms and talk about each cycle! Let's hope we all get our BFP soon :)


----------



## babbit01

Hi Annmarie fingers crossed for a bfp soon. i never knew it would be such an emotional ride :S

lets hope its not long for any of us. :flower:


----------



## annmariecrisp

capegirl7 said:


> Hi Annmariecrisp! What CD are you on? I am all about comparing symptoms and talk about each cycle! Let's hope we all get our BFP soon :)

I'm on cd13 today xx u? have u o'd yet? x


----------



## capegirl7

Im only on CD 4 but I sometimes have short cycles. Last month I O'd on CD12. Just looking forward to BDing during O time and hoping we get our positives!


----------



## annmariecrisp

capegirl7 said:


> Im only on CD 4 but I sometimes have short cycles. Last month I O'd on CD12. Just looking forward to BDing during O time and hoping we get our positives!

Yeah me too, I have bd'd on thurs,fri,sun and mon, I can't tonight but am hoping for one last go tomorrow! fx'd I catch this egg! This is the first month I have really counted and taken soy so we shall see :)
My cycles tend to be dot on 28 days so I am quite lucky with that. I have had a couple of mc's within the last 6 months so I'm having tests just to make sure everything i ok. Hopefully we both get our BFP's this month! How long have you been trying for? xx


----------



## capegirl7

I have been off BCP since January, but we only really started trying last cycle. So i guess technically I am on Cycle #2. This month is going to be hard because DH is away all next week so when he gets home it will be CD13 for me. I am going to BD on CD9 then again on CD13, CD14, CD15 haha. I am hoping I wait to Ov on CD14. Let's hope luck is on my side! Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## capegirl7

I am really sorry about your MC's. My sister had one recently and I just realized how truly common they are. I never knew 40% of all pregnancies result in them until my sister told me. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## miss_nat84

Wooohoooo lots of buddies for us all to chat too about our journeys :) capegirl7 i think we are the closest with our CD i am also on CD4 today :D however my last cycle was 40 days as i had implanon removed in April so they are still a little off whack :/ i am crossing my fingers that all of you get sticky eggs this cycle :D its nice to have ppl to chat too and share my journey with :D xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Aunt Flow is officially on her way out today woooohooooo! first month of really TTC here we come! So very excited :D


----------



## capegirl7

We are close in cycles!! This will be fun to chat as AF is on her way out too! Now just waiting to Ov and then the 2 week wait!! Fingers crossed for us :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh yes we certainly are close in cycles thats great! I'm taking elevit too now and also charting my bbt so I'm hoping that will help me get a good understanding of when I ov since last month I think I was 3 weeks into my cycle before I ov'd which is why aunt flow didn't come until so late (Blame implanon for this) so I'm hoping my cycles start to go back to their text book 28 days soon :D fx'd for us!!! :D


----------



## Dinah93

Can I join you lovely ladies? Implanon removed 5 weeks ago, currently 9 DPO but not very hopeful as BFN on a test this afternoon. I'm 26, married since September and very impatient!


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies? Implanon removed 5 weeks ago, currently 9 DPO but not very hopeful as BFN on a test this afternoon. I'm 26, married since September and very impatient!

Oh yes yes of course you can! It would be great to share the journey with someone else who had implanon recently removed :D I got mine out just over 7 weeks ago :D 9 DPO might be a little early to test hun I'd give it another couple of days and test again :D are you having any early preg signs? Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you :D xx


----------



## capegirl7

Would love for you to join! I got married in September too! I am currently on CD7. Can't wait to O. 9DPO is very early to test! Stay positive!!


----------



## miss_nat84

capegirl7 said:


> Would love for you to join! I got married in September too! I am currently on CD7. Can't wait to O. 9DPO is very early to test! Stay positive!!

I can't wait to O too hehehe!!!


----------



## annmariecrisp

I have been feeling super nauseous today and yesterday! Which is odd! also my nipples feel like they have been sandpapered! Ouch :dohh: 
I'm obviously not testing yet and am trying really hard not to symptom spot as got let down by that last month! xxx hope you are all good! xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Oooooh annemariecrisp that does sound like some positive symptom spotting I am crossing my fingers for you! When can u do a pg test? :D


----------



## annmariecrisp

miss_nat84 said:


> Oooooh annemariecrisp that does sound like some positive symptom spotting I am crossing my fingers for you! When can u do a pg test? :D

Oh don't!! I am having crazy cramps this morning too!! :0 I am going to take my first test on Wednesday (8dpo) I would do one now but I think it would be wasted as I wouldn't have thought it was implanted yet :) am taking baby aspirin as have heard that can help it to stick if there's a chance!! I took soy this month for the first time too! Fingers are tightly crossed xxx
Am so nervous! xx


----------



## hellybean

babbit01 said:


> this will be 3rd cycle - although trying my hardest to have the 'it'll happen when it happens' attitude, but i find myself googling anything and everything and hoping this month is the month its so hard to not get all hopes up?..
> i'm ov this weekend so we're going to busy! :winkwink:
> 
> will be nice to hear how you guys get on, I dont really have anyone that I can talk to about these things!


i couldnt help but chuckle whe you wrote
"'it'll happen when it happens' attitude, but i find myself googling anything and everything" as i am exactly the same my OH thinks i am goin mad lol

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

miss_nat84 said:


> Oh yes yes of course you can! It would be great to share the journey with someone else who had implanon recently removed :D I got mine out just over 7 weeks ago :D 9 DPO might be a little early to test hun I'd give it another couple of days and test again :D are you having any early preg signs? Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you :D xx

I know it is - I just wanted a father's day try in case I could give DH a card from a sticky bean with the pg test inside! Negative ofc though so no card. I've been looking on the Fertility Friend chart galleries though and 9DPO +s are a fluke occurance, rather than in any way common, so I'm not going to let it get to me. Plus its still really early days as we've only been trying just over a month, but we're seeing DHs dad in 2 weeks, first time since we got married as it's a plane ride away, and we'd rather tell him in person so the timing would have been perfect. I had every symptom in the book last month as all the progesterone left my system, then a wierd 3 day period (usually 7-8 days). This month I don't have the same feelings, but I do feel really sick in the last 3 days, nothing is appetising and foods I usually like such as chicken, baked beans and mushrooms have been making my stomach turn. I'm probably just coming down with something though as I have been under quite a bit of stress lately. 

Has everyone had a nice fathers day? We went to a national trust house and gardens (a LOT of walking, I have blisters on my little toe and under my big toe now :sad1:) with my dad and grandad. My brother and I spoilt them a bit, I took some great photos in the gardens of some rare plants, and it was just nice to have a day off. My mum is on grandchild alert at the moment I think (or eating disorder alert maybe!) and was giving me some very odd looks when I only had ginger beer when the rest of them had their lunch and a scone or cake later.

Helly am I stalking you or you me at this point?! x


----------



## hellybean

Dinah93 said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes yes of course you can! It would be great to share the journey with someone else who had implanon recently removed :D I got mine out just over 7 weeks ago :D 9 DPO might be a little early to test hun I'd give it another couple of days and test again :D are you having any early preg signs? Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you :D xx
> 
> I know it is - I just wanted a father's day try in case I could give DH a card from a sticky bean with the pg test inside! Negative ofc though so no card. I've been looking on the Fertility Friend chart galleries though and 9DPO +s are a fluke occurance, rather than in any way common, so I'm not going to let it get to me. Plus its still really early days as we've only been trying just over a month, but we're seeing DHs dad in 2 weeks, first time since we got married as it's a plane ride away, and we'd rather tell him in person so the timing would have been perfect. I had every symptom in the book last month as all the progesterone left my system, then a wierd 3 day period (usually 7-8 days). This month I don't have the same feelings, but I do feel really sick in the last 3 days, nothing is appetising and foods I usually like such as chicken, baked beans and mushrooms have been making my stomach turn. I'm probably just coming down with something though as I have been under quite a bit of stress lately.
> 
> Has everyone had a nice fathers day? We went to a national trust house and gardens (a LOT of walking, I have blisters on my little toe and under my big toe now :sad1:) with my dad and grandad. My brother and I spoilt them a bit, I took some great photos in the gardens of some rare plants, and it was just nice to have a day off. My mum is on grandchild alert at the moment I think (or eating disorder alert maybe!) and was giving me some very odd looks when I only had ginger beer when the rest of them had their lunch and a scone or cake later.
> 
> Helly am I stalking you or you me at this point?! xClick to expand...

hahahaha 

i think we're stalking one another hahaha, we are all everywhere! lol

your fathers day seem amazing, which national trust spot did you go to, we have a year membership, i love it! you ever been to fountains abbey?? its beautiful there!

xxxxxx and if you've gone off certain foods you might be pg!! :happydance:
i hope you are!!!


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh annemariecrisp that does sound like some positive symptom spotting I am crossing my fingers for you! When can u do a pg test? :D
> 
> Oh don't!! I am having crazy cramps this morning too!! :0 I am going to take my first test on Wednesday (8dpo) I would do one now but I think it would be wasted as I wouldn't have thought it was implanted yet :) am taking baby aspirin as have heard that can help it to stick if there's a chance!! I took soy this month for the first time too! Fingers are tightly crossed xxx
> Am so nervous! xxClick to expand...

If i was you i would wait a little longer than 8DPO as chances are that the reading you get (unless it shows a positive) could be very wrong.... i dont think your HCG levels would be high enoguh to test correctly on 8DPO. Ooooh baby aspirin hey? Havent heard of that one there are a lot of things out there that are meant to help hey :D 
My fingers and toes and arms and legs are all crossed for you :D xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes yes of course you can! It would be great to share the journey with someone else who had implanon recently removed :D I got mine out just over 7 weeks ago :D 9 DPO might be a little early to test hun I'd give it another couple of days and test again :D are you having any early preg signs? Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you :D xx
> 
> I know it is - I just wanted a father's day try in case I could give DH a card from a sticky bean with the pg test inside! Negative ofc though so no card. I've been looking on the Fertility Friend chart galleries though and 9DPO +s are a fluke occurance, rather than in any way common, so I'm not going to let it get to me. Plus its still really early days as we've only been trying just over a month, but we're seeing DHs dad in 2 weeks, first time since we got married as it's a plane ride away, and we'd rather tell him in person so the timing would have been perfect. I had every symptom in the book last month as all the progesterone left my system, then a wierd 3 day period (usually 7-8 days). This month I don't have the same feelings, but I do feel really sick in the last 3 days, nothing is appetising and foods I usually like such as chicken, baked beans and mushrooms have been making my stomach turn. I'm probably just coming down with something though as I have been under quite a bit of stress lately.
> 
> Has everyone had a nice fathers day? We went to a national trust house and gardens (a LOT of walking, I have blisters on my little toe and under my big toe now :sad1:) with my dad and grandad. My brother and I spoilt them a bit, I took some great photos in the gardens of some rare plants, and it was just nice to have a day off. My mum is on grandchild alert at the moment I think (or eating disorder alert maybe!) and was giving me some very odd looks when I only had ginger beer when the rest of them had their lunch and a scone or cake later.
> 
> Helly am I stalking you or you me at this point?! xClick to expand...

Ahhh okies yes that would have been a lovely fathers day present, but im sure it will be just as special when you do fall :D I had a lot of pg symptoms when i came off the implanon, i walked past a bakery which i usually love the smell of and it turned my stomach, and i also had what i thought was an implantation bleed about 2 weeks after what i think was a withdrawal bleed from the implanon removal, it was very very light and brown and disappeared after 3 days.... i think it was just my hormones coming back...... hopefully yours is actually pregnancy though i am crossing my fingers and toes and arms and legs for you :D


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! Went to my parent's house for Father's Day for a cookout with tons of a family... had my father, father-in-law, and grandpa there! I am CD10 now and DH is gone for work until CD13. I am hoping I hold off and ovulate on day 14 or 15... but sometimes I O on Day 12. I hope I dont miss it. We DTD last night. Fingers crossed!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Oh I hope you catch the little eggie!! :) I am now 6dpo and am trying my best not to poas! Can't stop weeing tho!! I hope I caught mine this month we dtd every other day for the last 2 weeks so I'm hoping it hasn't escaped and that it's burrowing into my wall as we speak!! :) :happydance::happydance: fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## KTsmiles

I would love to join. I'm 28 and TTC #1. I am on CD4 and new to this site. My cycles were semi- regular (30-35days) but have been off the last 2-3 months. This month I o'd on June 11th and AF came on Jun 17th. No idea what's up with that. I will need to track a few more months to see what's really going on. But would love to join a chat with you ladies! KT :dust:


----------



## annmariecrisp

KTsmiles said:


> I would love to join. I'm 28 and TTC #1. I am on CD4 and new to this site. My cycles were semi- regular (30-35days) but have been off the last 2-3 months. This month I o'd on June 11th and AF came on Jun 17th. No idea what's up with that. I will need to track a few more months to see what's really going on. But would love to join a chat with you ladies! KT :dust:

WELCOME :) xx Strange that you o'd and then had ur af so soon after....oh well on to July :) xx


----------



## capegirl7

Fingers crossed for you Annmarie! Having to pee a lot is a good sign! Last month I POAS starting at 7DPO and everyday after... Spent sooo much money! I need to make sure this month I wait until at least 10DPO.!!! Keep us updated when you POAS! I hope I catch the eggie too! Starting on CD13 he will be home, so let's hope I hold off until CD15 haha. 

Welcome KTsmiles! That's crazy you got AF so soon after Oing... At least you are Oing though! Are you sure it was AF and not implantation bleeding?? Always can have wishful thinking :)


----------



## Dinah93

hellybean said:


> your fathers day seem amazing, which national trust spot did you go to, we have a year membership, i love it! you ever been to fountains abbey?? its beautiful there!
> 
> xxxxxx and if you've gone off certain foods you might be pg!! :happydance:
> i hope you are!!!

10DPO, another stick, another negative. I'm going to look on the bright side that if I'm not I can have a few margaritas with my mexican this week. Does anyone know how quickly the placenta forms as apparently alcohol is no issue until it's in place... but I think it's only about 10 DPO it forms. 

Still picky eater today, plain food or chocolate is order of the day! And what I think might be heartburn (I don't get it so I don't know!) - a sort of burning feeling in my throat and a metal taste in my mouth?:shrug: Answers on a postcard please. 

Had a real panic today as DH had to go home with a migrane, and my lovely dad picked him up and took him back as he's self employed so is very handy if you need someone in the middle of the day. Anyway, I realised that on the side of the sink is the pg test wrapper (and its a coloured one with a pic of a test and the words 'early pregnancy test'...not one of the ICs in a plain pack), on my desk was the test, and on DHs bedside table is the 'baby mad' themometer. So I was terrified dad had come in to use the loo, or to help DH to bed as he had blurred vision, or to get him a drink or something. However hubby has text saying he didn't come inside, so panic for nothing. 

Fountains Abbey is on my hit list, we were at Benningbrough 3 weeks ago (scones 5/10), Ormesby Hall on Saturday (no scones!!! Chocolate caramel shortbread 8/10 though), and all the way up near Morpeth at Wallington yesterday (scones 7.5/10 but I couldn't eat much of it) - can you see what my priority is on days out?! :haha: I feel we're making excellent use of the membership considering we joined less than a month ago! It is a bit of a busmans holiday for me though, as I work in conservation of historic buildings, so I think I enjoy the gardens a lot more than the houses. 

Hows everyone else today? I feel guilty for being in a good mood when DH is suffering, and actually having a lot of energy for the first time in weeks...but that could be the 3 diet cokes I had.


----------



## KTsmiles

capegirl7 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Annmarie! Having to pee a lot is a good sign! Last month I POAS starting at 7DPO and everyday after... Spent sooo much money! I need to make sure this month I wait until at least 10DPO.!!! Keep us updated when you POAS! I hope I catch the eggie too! Starting on CD13 he will be home, so let's hope I hold off until CD15 haha.
> 
> Welcome KTsmiles! That's crazy you got AF so soon after Oing... At least you are Oing though! Are you sure it was AF and not implantation bleeding?? Always can have wishful thinking :)


I thought that was possible but it was very heavy Saturday and red, which is generally not IB. And its still here today, although its much lighter. I am still debating whether or not to test anyway knowing that some people say they have a normal AF the first month. What do you think? I have a dentist appt tomorrow and I am worried about getting x-rays if there is any way I could be with :baby:.. Tomorrow would be 10 dpo. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!! KT :shrug:


----------



## capegirl7

Hmm. you should def. test. Usually IB isn't bright red.. but that is crazy you got AF soooo soon. I just went to OBGYN and she said usually after you O it is 14 days. It is the first two weeks that changes days which makes a cycle day longer or shorter!!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Capegirl and AnnemarieCrisp fingers are crossed for you both! 
And welcome KTSmiles its great to have so many girls wanting a chat buddy (or 2, or 3, or 4 or several hehehe) :D It is a little odd that AF came so quick after you O'd hun, maybe monitor the next few months and if its still all over the place i would probably suggest going to speak to a doc and see if they can look into it for you :) doubt its anything to worry about though :) 
Capegirl i am CD10 today too :D ordered some OPK's on the net yesterday that should be arriving at my house today, am going to start testing as of this afternoon if they are there to see when i O as i have 30 of them in the kit i bought so hopefully this month i O earlier than last month :) 
Its so very exciting hearing all your stories! hope everyone is feeling well :D 
Nat xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls I was wondering if someone can please help me :) my last cycle was 40 days as I came off implanon April 29th. During my third week after AF I got stabbing pains in my lower abdomen which were ov pains as I got aunt flow again 14 days after that. Today I have stabbing pains again but only since this afternoon so I did an OPK this afternoon when I got home at 5pm and it showed no LH surge. Is it right to show this even though I am getting the pains? I'm new to the OPK that was the first one I've done :/ thank u in advance :D xx


----------



## capegirl7

Missnat.. I haven't used OPK's yet.. If I don't get a BFP this month I am going to start using them next month... I would say follow what your body is telling you.. See what happens. maybe it was just a sharp twinge for no reason, as it might be a little early for you to O since you have a longer cycle. Do you have any EWCM? Goodluck :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

I can't really advise either mis nat....I have had a couple of what feel like O pains like that this week too! I wish I knew what was going on in there! I tested today to feed my poas obsession! only 7dpo and a nice BFN! don't know what else I was expecting to be honest! :) xxx


----------



## vivs1127

Hi,

I would love to have a buddy also. I am TTC # 1, I am 26 and my cycles are usually between 25-29 days. CD 2.


----------



## KTsmiles

Welcome Vivs!

So I POAS this morning and got what I expected... :bfn:. So at least I was able to get x-rays at the dentist this morning and will be able to go on the wine tour this weekend with my husband and sister in law :winkwink:. I still have no idea what's up with my o being so close to af. Is there any chance that the opk was wrong? I started testing it on May 31 and got negatives up until June 10 and 11. Then af came on June 17. Just doesn't make sense. I am thinking about trying vitex. Does anyone have experience with it, good or bad? I will just wait and see what July ends up like. Still haven't decided if I'm going to use the opk this month or not... If I do, I don't even know when to start testing.. :wacko:... :dust: for all of us! KT


----------



## miss_nat84

capegirl7 said:


> Missnat.. I haven't used OPK's yet.. If I don't get a BFP this month I am going to start using them next month... I would say follow what your body is telling you.. See what happens. maybe it was just a sharp twinge for no reason, as it might be a little early for you to O since you have a longer cycle. Do you have any EWCM? Goodluck :)

Hello :D im still getting the pains this morning so im thinking it might be the start of my OV stage.....im going to do an OPK again this afternoon and see what it says cuz i know that those things can surge for about 10 hours then disapprear again so i will see what it says this afternoon :) im really hoping that it is OV pains as that would mean that my cycle is going back to normal :D i know that the implanon can throw your cycles off for a little while which is why i think my last cycle was 40 days, because CD 10/11 is pretty normal for OV pains in a 28 day cycle isnt it? im not sure....i havent checked CM yet so not sure, but will keep you posted with that hehehehe


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> I can't really advise either mis nat....I have had a couple of what feel like O pains like that this week too! I wish I knew what was going on in there! I tested today to feed my poas obsession! only 7dpo and a nice BFN! don't know what else I was expecting to be honest! :) xxx

It certainly would be nice to have a little monitor in there that could tell us exactly what is happening wouldnt it! hehehe
oh hunni 7dpo is way to early to test anything just yet, wait another week and try again :D crossing my fingers for you :)


----------



## miss_nat84

I did another OPK test this afternoon and even though it's still negative it's darker than it was yesterday when I tested at the same time so I'm thinking it may be on it's way :D


----------



## annmariecrisp

I hope you catch the eggi :) xx


----------



## Dinah93

+opk can be up to 36 hours before you actually release the egg, it's a surge of hormones to trigger release, not nessisarily the release itself. Equally the only way to know you did OV is to temp, and see a marked rise in temps, as the hormones can come but the body not actually kick itself into releasing the egg. 

CD1 here :( We've only been trying for a month, it's more that my cycle was down to 26 days this month (27 last month, 28 the month before), leaving only an 11 day luteal which is getting a bit short for my liking! I know 14 is average and 10-16 is all fine, but on this occassion I'd rather be average than unusual!


----------



## capegirl7

Dinah sorry to hear about CD1... now you can start a fresh cycle though! I went of BCP in January and they were 28 days. Now they go from 29 days one month, to 25 days the next, to 29 days the next. Wierd!!


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> I hope you catch the eggi :) xx

Thank you :D me too! :D


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> +opk can be up to 36 hours before you actually release the egg, it's a surge of hormones to trigger release, not nessisarily the release itself. Equally the only way to know you did OV is to temp, and see a marked rise in temps, as the hormones can come but the body not actually kick itself into releasing the egg.
> 
> CD1 here :( We've only been trying for a month, it's more that my cycle was down to 26 days this month (27 last month, 28 the month before), leaving only an 11 day luteal which is getting a bit short for my liking! I know 14 is average and 10-16 is all fine, but on this occassion I'd rather be average than unusual!

Im temping too :D my temp was higher this morning than it was yesterday but still not high enough to show ov, only 0.2 degrees off hehehe but ive read that your bbt doesnt actually go up until after you ov, and all it really shows is that you did ov..... so crossing my fingers that my opk is postive this afternoon :) im also monitoring cm and i am now in the "impending ov" stage so going to check regularly and see when it changes to ov :)
oh no Dinah im so sorry to hear you are CD1, lets cross our fingers that this cycle is the one for you :D x


----------



## miss_nat84

CD12 - Another OPK done this afternoon and it's a LOT darker, nearly positive :D gonna test again in a few hours and see what happens :D crossing my fingers ov is on it's way :D


----------



## annmariecrisp

Good luck Miss Nat!! Well I tested this morning....this is what i got !!!! what do you all think?? I'm either 8 or 9dpo today....
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> Good luck Miss Nat!! Well I tested this morning....this is what i got !!!! what do you all think?? I'm either 8 or 9dpo today....

Thanks Annemariecrisp :D
Hmmm there a faint line there!! Give it a couple more days and test again, 8 or 9 DPO is still early there wouldn't be much HCG showing yet but u reckon in a few days you will see a stronger line how exciting!!! Congrats hunni!!! How long have u been ttc again? Xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

miss_nat84 said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Miss Nat!! Well I tested this morning....this is what i got !!!! what do you all think?? I'm either 8 or 9dpo today....
> 
> Thanks Annemariecrisp :D
> Hmmm there a faint line there!! Give it a couple more days and test again, 8 or 9 DPO is still early there wouldn't be much HCG showing yet but u reckon in a few days you will see a stronger line how exciting!!! Congrats hunni!!! How long have u been ttc again? XxClick to expand...

I know!! I am going to go and get some frer's today as they are buy one get one free in boots at the mo! and will test tomorrow morning! I've been ttc for a year this month! Have had 2 losses though! Never had a even a faint line this early though! :) fx'd xxx and Thank you xxx :happydance:


----------



## miss_nat84

That is wonderful news Annemariecrisp I have everything crossed for you that it all goes perfectly for you this time!!!! Lots of baby dust to you!!! :D xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Ok am back from boots with tests!!! Am not going to do another one until the morning!! xxx Thank you so much and if it turns out to be a BFN then at least I get to see how you get on this month :) xxx


----------



## capegirl7

Annmarie it looks good!!! Keep us updated and post pics :)


----------



## KTsmiles

FXed for you annmariecrisp!!! Looks extremely promising!! Please keep us up to date!!! :dust: KT


----------



## hellybean

FX'd annmarie from me too, i really hope you get that :bfp:

how is everybody else?

I keep worrying i dont ovulate, i think its just my mind working overtime as i only had implant removed mid may and i havent seen a positive opk yet, but then again last month when i think i would of been ovulating i was away and didnt test, last month was a 27 day cycle but i reckon this one isnt gonna be the same i just have that feeling as if it is i should be ovulating in these next couple of days but getting negative opk

xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

hellybean said:


> FX'd annmarie from me too, i really hope you get that :bfp:
> 
> how is everybody else?
> 
> I keep worrying i dont ovulate, i think its just my mind working overtime as i only had implant removed mid may and i havent seen a positive opk yet, but then again last month when i think i would of been ovulating i was away and didnt test, last month was a 27 day cycle but i reckon this one isnt gonna be the same i just have that feeling as if it is i should be ovulating in these next couple of days but getting negative opk
> 
> xxx

Thanks honey,
I also thought that, that's why I tried Soy this month as apparently it helps you ovulate if you dont naturally, it might be worth a try....hopefully it worked for me this month :) and if not then I am definately trying it again! have a look at some soy posts so you can get some ideas. If anything it'll put your mind at rest as alot of people occasionally don't ovulate every month. I'm sure you are ok. I had loads of test done this month as I have had 2 losses and I was sure that something would be wrong and it wasn't all my tests came back ok :) keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## hellybean

annmariecrisp said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> FX'd annmarie from me too, i really hope you get that :bfp:
> 
> how is everybody else?
> 
> I keep worrying i dont ovulate, i think its just my mind working overtime as i only had implant removed mid may and i havent seen a positive opk yet, but then again last month when i think i would of been ovulating i was away and didnt test, last month was a 27 day cycle but i reckon this one isnt gonna be the same i just have that feeling as if it is i should be ovulating in these next couple of days but getting negative opk
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks honey,
> I also thought that, that's why I tried Soy this month as apparently it helps you ovulate if you dont naturally, it might be worth a try....hopefully it worked for me this month :) and if not then I am definately trying it again! have a look at some soy posts so you can get some ideas. If anything it'll put your mind at rest as alot of people occasionally don't ovulate every month. I'm sure you are ok. I had loads of test done this month as I have had 2 losses and I was sure that something would be wrong and it wasn't all my tests came back ok :) keep your chin up :hugs:Click to expand...

i do seem to be getting the signs of the correct sort of CM at points of my cycle, today its turned wet and slipperly instead of more lotion like which i have had for aboyt 3 days, but not very stretchy yet only stretches about 3mm lol (sorry tmi)

last month when i thought i ov when i was away with friends i had very stretchy cm but was opaque looking, i suppose i will have to see how much it changes in the next day or so .

TTC is such hard work lol x


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> Ok am back from boots with tests!!! Am not going to do another one until the morning!! xxx Thank you so much and if it turns out to be a BFN then at least I get to see how you get on this month :) xxx

If it doesnt show much more in the morning wait a couple of days and try again :) they usually show their strongest HCG at around 12-14 days i think :happydance:


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> FX'd annmarie from me too, i really hope you get that :bfp:
> 
> how is everybody else?
> 
> I keep worrying i dont ovulate, i think its just my mind working overtime as i only had implant removed mid may and i havent seen a positive opk yet, but then again last month when i think i would of been ovulating i was away and didnt test, last month was a 27 day cycle but i reckon this one isnt gonna be the same i just have that feeling as if it is i should be ovulating in these next couple of days but getting negative opk
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks honey,
> I also thought that, that's why I tried Soy this month as apparently it helps you ovulate if you dont naturally, it might be worth a try....hopefully it worked for me this month :) and if not then I am definately trying it again! have a look at some soy posts so you can get some ideas. If anything it'll put your mind at rest as alot of people occasionally don't ovulate every month. I'm sure you are ok. I had loads of test done this month as I have had 2 losses and I was sure that something would be wrong and it wasn't all my tests came back ok :) keep your chin up :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i do seem to be getting the signs of the correct sort of CM at points of my cycle, today its turned wet and slipperly instead of more lotion like which i have had for aboyt 3 days, but not very stretchy yet only stretches about 3mm lol (sorry tmi)
> 
> last month when i thought i ov when i was away with friends i had very stretchy cm but was opaque looking, i suppose i will have to see how much it changes in the next day or so .
> 
> TTC is such hard work lol xClick to expand...

It does sound like you ov'd last month hun i would maybe wait another week and see what happens :D i had my implanon removed 29/4/11 and withdrawal bleed 5 days after then no AF until 40 days after that, and i had OV pains on CD22 for a few days so my body was completely out of whack. This cycle i started getting OV pains CD10, and had a very close to being pos OPK last night, so the implanon may mess around with your body for a few months before going back to normal :) Certainly dont lose hope hunni :hugs:


----------



## hellybean

Thanks hunni I just panic that my body isn't gonna ovulate! I am a worrier tho lol well we'll see what happens! CM has not dried up a bit from the last couple of days yet had no positive opk, its all so confusing! But I am. Glad I have all u guys to chats to xxxxx

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## miss_nat84

Don't worry hun I think we are all guilty of worrying every now and again :) my OPK went back down last night and I haven't ov'd yet, and my bbt is still low which also says I havent ov'd but I'm hoping that happens today being my cd14 cuz your OPK can go up 12-36 hours before you ov, crossing my fingers! I'm sure it will happen for you soon hunni :) are u checking your temp too or just doing OPK? If nothing happens this cycle for you I would suggest BBT'ing aswell so you know you definitely ov'd as your temp goes up after you ov :) xx


----------



## JaanRuk

hey hun im 20 years old hubby is 27 years old 36 day cycle currently on cycle day 26..i have had some brown spotting..which is pretty early for me so i dont want to get my hopes up because im really not sure.. I have been TTC for 1 year now lookin forward to having you as a buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> hey hun im 20 years old hubby is 27 years old 36 day cycle currently on cycle day 26..i have had some brown spotting..which is pretty early for me so i dont want to get my hopes up because im really not sure.. I have been TTC for 1 year now lookin forward to having you as a buddy!!:hugs:

Hey hunni :D ooooh brown spotting hey! That's always a good sign of implantation bleeding :D how long have you had it? It's great to have you on my buddy list :D sending lots of baby dust your way :D xx


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> hey hun im 20 years old hubby is 27 years old 36 day cycle currently on cycle day 26..i have had some brown spotting..which is pretty early for me so i dont want to get my hopes up because im really not sure.. I have been TTC for 1 year now lookin forward to having you as a buddy!!:hugs:
> 
> Hey hunni :D ooooh brown spotting hey! That's always a good sign of implantation bleeding :D how long have you had it? It's great to have you on my buddy list :D sending lots of baby dust your way :D xxClick to expand...

yay im excited to b on your buddy list woohoo :D , i really hope its spotting im not sure what else it could be it seems to early for it to be spotting but its happned 3 days now not continuous or anything just like with 1 wipe once a day thats it its dissapeared now so lets see...how are you feeling about your cycle this time around?? baby dust!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi Jaanruk :) hmmm that does sound like implantation bleeding to me how many dpo are you? This is my first cycle for ttc so am crossing my fingers for now :) I'm on cd15 had pos OPK's on cd12 & 13 then that disappeared but I don't think I've ov'd yet... Um also BBT'ing and haven't had a spike in temp yet so that's a good sign that I haven't... Have only come off implanon April 29 and last cycle was 40 days and didn't ov until 3 weeks after AF last time so hoping I ov soon cuz I want my cycles to go back to normal :) had ov pains cd10 and 11 so thought I should have ov'd by now so I'm a bit confused... DP and I have been bd'ing practically every day just incase and have sensitive nipples today, a new experience for me! Sending lots of baby dust to you :D xx


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi Jaanruk :) hmmm that does sound like implantation bleeding to me how many dpo are you? This is my first cycle for ttc so am crossing my fingers for now :) I'm on cd15 had pos OPK's on cd12 & 13 then that disappeared but I don't think I've ov'd yet... Um also BBT'ing and haven't had a spike in temp yet so that's a good sign that I haven't... Have only come off implanon April 29 and last cycle was 40 days and didn't ov until 3 weeks after AF last time so hoping I ov soon cuz I want my cycles to go back to normal :) had ov pains cd10 and 11 so thought I should have ov'd by now so I'm a bit confused... DP and I have been bd'ing practically every day just incase and have sensitive nipples today, a new experience for me! Sending lots of baby dust to you :D xx

Hey hun , sorry i forgot to mention my name :dohh: aha my name is Rukshana btw :D according to my calendar im 5 DPO but i seem to think that i have ovulated way earlier...at least thats the only way that IB would make any sense...anywho thats great that you have been bding just in case :D i really hope you get your BFP those symptoms are a good sign :D with me before ive gotten a whole bunch of symptoms and then wound up with BFN so im trying not to symptom check but i hope you end up with BFP :flower:


----------



## miss_nat84

Hey Rukshana (that's a lovely name by the way!) how are you feeling today? Has the spotting stopped? I would suggest your BBT'ing next cycle if you don't fall this cycle that way you will know when you've ov'd :) I'm really confused with what's going on with my body ATM my cm has gone back creamy and thick (sorry if tmi) and I'm now cd 16.... Annoyed! &#58387; just gonna keep bd'ing just incase hehehe 
If you're only 5dpo then wait another week and do a HPT if you havent got AF by then, if you ov'd earlier then you would have AF by then if your not pg :) fingers crossed for you hunni :) xx Nat


----------



## amyturkey

hi ladies im due to have my implant out this week im 27 and trying for my first advice and chat would be great if u would have me :)


----------



## miss_nat84

amyturkey said:


> hi ladies im due to have my implant out this week im 27 and trying for my first advice and chat would be great if u would have me :)

Of course we wil have you Hun it's great to have other girls who have had or are about to have implanon removed :D welcome to our buddy list :hugs:


----------



## miss_nat84

How is everyone feeling today? Any updates? &#57430;


----------



## annmariecrisp

I think AF is on her way! I had a wipe of pink this morning :( xxx Oh well on to next month xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> I think AF is on her way! I had a wipe of pink this morning :( xxx Oh well on to next month xxx

Oh no &#58387; are you sure AF? Maybe implantation bleeding? &#57430;


----------



## annmariecrisp

miss_nat84 said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> I think AF is on her way! I had a wipe of pink this morning :( xxx Oh well on to next month xxx
> 
> Oh no &#58387; are you sure AF? Maybe implantation bleeding? &#57430;Click to expand...

I had a wipe the same on saturday too! With a tiny clot in it! AF is due tomorrow! I have had crazy symptoms this month, first month doing soy and baby aspirin and pre natal vits but doesn't seem to have done anything! 
I thought maybe implantation as I didn't ov until 16th (cd19 for me) so on saturday I would have been 9dpo? I am not feeling that confident now tbh. 
xx Have you ever heard of IB at 9dpo-11dpo? xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> I think AF is on her way! I had a wipe of pink this morning :( xxx Oh well on to next month xxx
> 
> Oh no &#58387; are you sure AF? Maybe implantation bleeding? &#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I had a wipe the same on saturday too! With a tiny clot in it! AF is due tomorrow! I have had crazy symptoms this month, first month doing soy and baby aspirin and pre natal vits but doesn't seem to have done anything!
> I thought maybe implantation as I didn't ov until 16th (cd19 for me) so on saturday I would have been 9dpo? I am not feeling that confident now tbh.
> xx Have you ever heard of IB at 9dpo-11dpo? xxxClick to expand...

It's possible hun... If AF doesn't come in next few days I would say it could be implantation bleeding... It normally happens about a week or 2 week after implantation so I'm crossing my fingers for you &#57430;xx


----------



## KTsmiles

I'm on CD 11. Just trying to be patient... It's not easy!! KT


----------



## JaanRuk

amyturkey said:


> hi ladies im due to have my implant out this week im 27 and trying for my first advice and chat would be great if u would have me :)

Welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> Hey Rukshana (that's a lovely name by the way!) how are you feeling today? Has the spotting stopped? I would suggest your BBT'ing next cycle if you don't fall this cycle that way you will know when you've ov'd :) I'm really confused with what's going on with my body ATM my cm has gone back creamy and thick (sorry if tmi) and I'm now cd 16.... Annoyed! &#58387; just gonna keep bd'ing just incase hehehe
> If you're only 5dpo then wait another week and do a HPT if you havent got AF by then, if you ov'd earlier then you would have AF by then if your not pg :) fingers crossed for you hunni :) xx Nat

Thank you :D im feeling fine spotting has stopped was only 3 wipes 3 different days thats all....dont you just love our bodies so confusing :D thats a good plan keep bding!,i dont think anything is TMI especially TTC you come to terms with everything being natural ahaa, thats what i shall do its just a waiting game now hope your having a wonderful day :D


----------



## JaanRuk

annmariecrisp said:


> I think AF is on her way! I had a wipe of pink this morning :( xxx Oh well on to next month xxx

i hope its spotting for you :( :hugs:


----------



## hellybean

hello ladies and welcome aboard amyturkey, i had implant removed just over a month ago so feel free to ask any questions and i will try my best if i can help in anyway, thats goes for the rest of you too.

annmarie - i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope it isnt AF arriving!

i am now on cd17 and still no positive on the opk's and CM has been like a rollercoaster from one day to the next! last cycle was a 27 day one but that was the first month from having implant removed! 


xxxx :dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

KTsmiles said:


> I'm on CD 11. Just trying to be patient... It's not easy!! KT

It is certainly hard bring patient when ttc isn't it! Sending lots of baby dust to you hun &#58132;


----------



## Dinah93

You change your photo more often than I have a hot dinner Helly! 

Nothing here, CD6, going to start testing for OV on Saturday - last month was day 15 but I'd rather see a bit early than miss it as I'm still getting used to my cycles.


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rukshana (that's a lovely name by the way!) how are you feeling today? Has the spotting stopped? I would suggest your BBT'ing next cycle if you don't fall this cycle that way you will know when you've ov'd :) I'm really confused with what's going on with my body ATM my cm has gone back creamy and thick (sorry if tmi) and I'm now cd 16.... Annoyed! &#58387; just gonna keep bd'ing just incase hehehe
> If you're only 5dpo then wait another week and do a HPT if you havent got AF by then, if you ov'd earlier then you would have AF by then if your not pg :) fingers crossed for you hunni :) xx Nat
> 
> Thank you :D im feeling fine spotting has stopped was only 3 wipes 3 different days thats all....dont you just love our bodies so confusing :D thats a good plan keep bding!,i dont think anything is TMI especially TTC you come to terms with everything being natural ahaa, thats what i shall do its just a waiting game now hope your having a wonderful day :DClick to expand...

Oooh that's promising if it's stopped &#57431; i tested my temp again this morning and it has spiked a lot am very excited about that :D i entered all my info into fertility friend yesterday and it told me this morning that i am now 3dpo :D as my temps are lower than what they class as a normal temp, my line that they have to be above when spiking sits at 36.23 and the last 2 days they were at 36.3 and today is 36.8 (my normal temp is around 35.9/36). But I still didn't have EGCM but there was a very days where it was very watery and a day where it was a bit cloudy and stretchy so maybe that's my ov? I'm not sure... It said I ov'd around cd14 and on cd15 my cervix was very high and very soft does that sound right? Have a great day &#57430; xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Hellybean are you bbt charting this cycle too? I would definitely recommend it :) I came off implanon April 29 and according to FF I am 3 DPO today :) have had a very increased appetite today, always hungry today for some strange reason, and have had mild cramps and some stabbing pains in my bbs, crossing my fingers for a :bfp: this month even though I know I don't have a very high chance being my first cycle of ttc :) 
I posted a new thread with my FF chart if anyone would like to take a look and tell me if it looks right :) thank you in advance :D xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hello everyone,
Well still no AF??? I have had some spotting? am due my period today but I o'd 2/3 days late so maybe it's just the start...very unusual for me though, normally bang on or a day early?? I did a test this morning with 3mu but it was bfn, I would only be 11dpo today though so it's either AF or BFP! I was feeling sooooo sick this morning but I just shrugged it off because I thought I was out, put a pad in (sorry tmi) and thought no more of it? went for a wee and there was nothing on the pad??? or when I wiped?? so am now confuzzled :shrug: 
Oh well all will present itself I'm sure one way or another xxx glad ur all ok and counting down the days! Helly and Miss Nat your symptoms sound good :) xxx


----------



## hellybean

Dinah93 said:


> You change your photo more often than I have a hot dinner Helly!
> 
> Nothing here, CD6, going to start testing for OV on Saturday - last month was day 15 but I'd rather see a bit early than miss it as I'm still getting used to my cycles.

i know i never can choose on a pic i wanna keep lol x


----------



## miss_nat84

annmariecrisp said:


> Hello everyone,
> Well still no AF??? I have had some spotting? am due my period today but I o'd 2/3 days late so maybe it's just the start...very unusual for me though, normally bang on or a day early?? I did a test this morning with 3mu but it was bfn, I would only be 11dpo today though so it's either AF or BFP! I was feeling sooooo sick this morning but I just shrugged it off because I thought I was out, put a pad in (sorry tmi) and thought no more of it? went for a wee and there was nothing on the pad??? or when I wiped?? so am now confuzzled :shrug:
> Oh well all will present itself I'm sure one way or another xxx glad ur all ok and counting down the days! Helly and Miss Nat your symptoms sound good :) xxx

Hi Annemariecrisp :D
Hmmm no AF is always a good sign! Give yourself a few more days and do another HPT and hopefully you get a pos :bfp: :D Its likely that your HCG levels are still too low to show anything :) im feeling a little nauseus today, but i havent eaten anything yet so i might just need some food not sure.....
Lots of :dust:to you!


----------



## hellybean

hi girls here is a pic of my opk's 2day, i also did one at 11am that was dark and i did one at 8am and that was like the one i did at 6:45pm, the others are there,

what do we think, do u reckon the one at 2pm is a positive, should my darker opk's be lasting longer that it did?
 



Attached Files:







29thJune2011 (4).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









29thJune2011.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:dust::dust::dust: i hope you succeed i would love to join and chat i am new to this sight. ttc for a few months now hoping we conceive before our anniversary so i can surprise my husband he is in baby fever.:dust: sending baby dust your way!!!
 



Attached Files:







dpo-1308373200z0z35z14.png
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hellybean

Sw33tp3a said:


> :dust::dust::dust: i hope you succeed i would love to join and chat i am new to this sight. ttc for a few months now hoping we conceive before our anniversary so i can surprise my husband he is in baby fever.:dust: sending baby dust your way!!!


hello hun, welcome aboard the mad house! :wohoo:

are you ttc#1?

i have my FX for your :BFP: when is your anniversary? xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

this is my husbands and my first together i have a 7 and 3 year old from previous marriage. we have been trying for a year but we are really trying now for the past few months and now im calculating my ovulation and such from a calendar helper site. we were in the phase of if it happens it happens but know we are in the we really want TTC! im on CD12 according to the chart.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

and our anniversary is on the 1st of August. so hoppen and praying. it would be a great surprise!!


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> hi girls here is a pic of my opk's 2day, i also did one at 11am that was dark and i did one at 8am and that was like the one i did at 6:45pm, the others are there,
> 
> what do we think, do u reckon the one at 2pm is a positive, should my darker opk's be lasting longer that it did?

Hey hellybean :D Your 11am and 2pm looks good :D When mine were positive i was only testing once a day and tested at 5:30pm one day and it was like yours, nearly as dark but not quite as dark but the side of it was, and then i tested again about 10am the next morning and it was the same and by that afternoon it was very light again. So your surge may have been up the night before you did the test at 11am :) it looks good though! i would definitely be BD'ing :) crossing my fingers for you hunni and sending you lots of :dust:

I am 5dpo this morning, my temps are still way above my coverline but have dropped by a 0.1 degree, it did that yesterday too, but still very high compared to my normal temps :) crossing my fingers :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> :dust::dust::dust: i hope you succeed i would love to join and chat i am new to this sight. ttc for a few months now hoping we conceive before our anniversary so i can surprise my husband he is in baby fever.:dust: sending baby dust your way!!!

Welcome Sw33tp3a :hugs: i hope you get your :bfp: before your anniversary date! when are you going to test? have you had any pg symptoms yet? :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks miss_nat84 i havent ovulated yet but im hoping we do end up prego. i am due for my AF on the 20th so i should be able to test before my anniversary. fingers crossed... fatigue and headaches are the only thing right now that i have head. that are new. but itll be worth it.


----------



## hellybean

Hello and good morning sweetpea and nat and whoever else is reading this!

Thanks nat for the advice on the opk's I did another one just now and it is very faint so I reckon my surge is definately on my way out!

So OH and I have been :sex: a lot laetelty anyway, I managed to get more in yesterday morning and last night, will no doubt be BD 2night too, OH will be thinking its christmas haha!

Yesterday evening I had very stretchy cm, but it was white :confused: 

68 I get my :bfp: in 2 weeks!

And sw33tp3a I hope u get your :bfp: b4 the 1st of August I have my fingers crossed for you! 


Xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> Hello and good morning sweetpea and nat and whoever else is reading this!
> 
> Thanks nat for the advice on the opk's I did another one just now and it is very faint so I reckon my surge is definately on my way out!
> 
> So OH and I have been :sex: a lot laetelty anyway, I managed to get more in yesterday morning and last night, will no doubt be BD 2night too, OH will be thinking its christmas haha!
> 
> Yesterday evening I had very stretchy cm, but it was white :confused:
> 
> 68 I get my :bfp: in 2 weeks!
> 
> And sw33tp3a I hope u get your :bfp: b4 the 1st of August I have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> Xxx

Morning Hellybean :D lots of stretchy white cm is exactly what I had I never had the EGCM normal looking cm I have a feeling that maybe implanon is stopping it going like that but I definitely ov'd cuz my temps are still nice and high :) make sure you don't :sex: too much hunni you dont want to over do it Hehehe :)


----------



## hellybean

I can't help doin :sex: too much heehee,

We have quite an active life when it comes to BD but when I was on the implant it put me off a little had no drive whatsoever so I am enjoying getting it back x

Its good that's your temps are still high, this could be your month xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks hellybean hope every thing runs smoothly for ya.


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> I can't help doin :sex: too much heehee,
> 
> We have quite an active life when it comes to BD but when I was on the implant it put me off a little had no drive whatsoever so I am enjoying getting it back x
> 
> Its good that's your temps are still high, this could be your month xxx

Hehehe that's awesome that your drive is back hehehe I've read that doing it more than once or twice a day can reduce sperm quality unless your partner has a very high count hehehe so be careful hehehe but im sure he is definitely enjoying it :dance:
My temp is still high this morning, up at 36.6 again :D crossing my fingers it shoots right up again soon cuz if it does this could be my implantantation dip :D hopefully this is your month too hunni! :D :hugs: xx


----------



## hellybean

Ooooo Nat I am so excited that you'll hopefully get your bfp

I have heard that doing it too much can reduce the amount but the quality is the quality its. Set to be with the males diet as it reproduces every 72 days or something! well we'll just have to see what happens! I have that feeling I'll be the one ttc for Ever and ever, but u never know until ya try I hope I get that bfp soon! 

Also for the record I did read somewhere that if the man holds back from ejaculating for a week or over that can effect how speedy and strong the sperm is! Have u heard that? Not like that makes any difference to me, heehee 

Xxxx


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> Ooooo Nat I am so excited that you'll hopefully get your bfp
> 
> I have heard that doing it too much can reduce the amount but the quality is the quality its. Set to be with the males diet as it reproduces every 72 days or something! well we'll just have to see what happens! I have that feeling I'll be the one ttc for Ever and ever, but u never know until ya try I hope I get that bfp soon!
> 
> Also for the record I did read somewhere that if the man holds back from ejaculating for a week or over that can effect how speedy and strong the sperm is! Have u heard that? Not like that makes any difference to me, heehee
> 
> Xxxx

Hi Hun :D nope I havent heard about that holding off for a week thing hehe that is very interesting! I'm sure everything will be fine continue to :sex: as much as possible hehehe we made sure we did every day or at least every second day but we :sex: for 3 days out of the 4 that FF says were my highest fertile days and my ov day and we did on my ov day too :) I am 6dpo today, feeling quote nauseas this morning, more so since I've gotten out of bed, also have a mild back ache, but no pains in my bbs as yet, just a few mild cramps in my abdomen. It's very early so not going to get my hopes up but I'm really hoping for a :bfp: this month :)
Oh hun I dont think you'll be someone who take forevr and ever I'm sure it will happen for you soon :hugs: xx


----------



## JaanRuk

> Oooh that's promising if it's stopped &#57431; i tested my temp again this morning and it has spiked a lot am very excited about that :D i entered all my info into fertility friend yesterday and it told me this morning that i am now 3dpo :D as my temps are lower than what they class as a normal temp, my line that they have to be above when spiking sits at 36.23 and the last 2 days they were at 36.3 and today is 36.8 (my normal temp is around 35.9/36). But I still didn't have EGCM but there was a very days where it was very watery and a day where it was a bit cloudy and stretchy so maybe that's my ov? I'm not sure... It said I ov'd around cd14 and on cd15 my cervix was very high and very soft does that sound right? Have a great day &#57430; xx

hey hun, sorry for the late reply. hope everything is going well with you now where are you at in your cycle? i was feeling down in the dumps for a couple days no real reason just one of those days i guess.anyways not much is new with me really i have sore nips which makes me think ill get :witch: why you may ask my bbs like to play tricks on me all the time im not sure if this is weird or if it happens to other people during their cycle but when your preggo your aereola's eventually start darkening and sore nips etc well mine darken and lighten through out my cycle and also sore nips for past cycles and always end up with a :bfn: so im not even counting that as a symptom im not even really symptom checking but i just find that weird its like thanx body for being so decieving seriously :haha:


----------



## miss_nat84

How is everyone feeling today? Hope you're all well :D sending lots of :dust: to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> Oooh that's promising if it's stopped &#57431; i tested my temp again this morning and it has spiked a lot am very excited about that :D i entered all my info into fertility friend yesterday and it told me this morning that i am now 3dpo :D as my temps are lower than what they class as a normal temp, my line that they have to be above when spiking sits at 36.23 and the last 2 days they were at 36.3 and today is 36.8 (my normal temp is around 35.9/36). But I still didn't have EGCM but there was a very days where it was very watery and a day where it was a bit cloudy and stretchy so maybe that's my ov? I'm not sure... It said I ov'd around cd14 and on cd15 my cervix was very high and very soft does that sound right? Have a great day &#57430; xx
> 
> hey hun, sorry for the late reply. hope everything is going well with you now where are you at in your cycle? i was feeling down in the dumps for a couple days no real reason just one of those days i guess.anyways not much is new with me really i have sore nips which makes me think ill get :witch: why you may ask my bbs like to play tricks on me all the time im not sure if this is weird or if it happens to other people during their cycle but when your preggo your aereola's eventually start darkening and sore nips etc well mine darken and lighten through out my cycle and also sore nips for past cycles and always end up with a :bfn: so im not even counting that as a symptom im not even really symptom checking but i just find that weird its like thanx body for being so decieving seriously :haha:Click to expand...

Hey Hun :D thats fine no worries at all :) oh that's not good about your nips playing tricks on you, but lets cross our fingers that its a good preg sign for you instead of your normal sign for AF :D I'm currently 6dpo and feeling very tired, lots of stabbing pains in bbs, mild cramping in abdomen and really thirsty today which is weird for me! Otherwise I'm feeling good and my temps are still high :) just crossing my fingers for now hehehe where abouts are you in your cycle today? Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: :D xx


----------



## JaanRuk

> Hey Hun :D thats fine no worries at all :) oh that's not good about your nips playing tricks on you, but lets cross our fingers that its a good preg sign for you instead of your normal sign for AF :D I'm currently 6dpo and feeling very tired, lots of stabbing pains in bbs, mild cramping in abdomen and really thirsty today which is weird for me! Otherwise I'm feeling good and my temps are still high :) just crossing my fingers for now hehehe where abouts are you in your cycle today? Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: :D xx

yes i hope so! i am 10 dpo 3 days left until testing i was going to hold off until i am 4 days late then test but i dont know right about now... i have the urge to :test: in 3 days instead of waiting till im 4 days late..i think i should wait it out but lets see... what happens :D , your having good signs hun! my fingers are crossed for you too! :dust: i got a job so next week ill probably start work..i wanted to go out today and buy a couple tests and some shirts for work but i forgot today is canada day :D so everything is closed pretty much so i guess ill do that tomorrow take care hun! :hugs::hug:


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> How is everyone feeling today? Hope you're all well :D sending lots of :dust: to you all :hugs: xx


Feeling good but bored atm :juggle:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

best wishes to you JaanRuk hope the :witch:doesnt come and you can get your :bfp:
today has been a weird morning so far. tummy is all weird feeling and just feel like blahhhhh


----------



## JaanRuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> best wishes to you JaanRuk hope the :witch:doesnt come and you can get your :bfp:
> today has been a weird morning so far. tummy is all weird feeling and just feel like blahhhhh

thankyou sw33tp3a :D :dust: lots of baby dust to you too! i hate feeling like that hope you feel better soon :) and yeah i hope :witch: doesnt show up too for once do something right please af :winkwink::thumbup: hows your day going hun?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

bored out of my mind but not up to doing anything either. ready for bed already lol...


----------



## JaanRuk

are you in las vegas cali? ahhh i hear ya its too early to go to bed here but bored out of my mind nothing to do thank goodness for these forums or i would have lost it along time ago hehe


----------



## Sw33tp3a

las vegas


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> Hey Hun :D thats fine no worries at all :) oh that's not good about your nips playing tricks on you, but lets cross our fingers that its a good preg sign for you instead of your normal sign for AF :D I'm currently 6dpo and feeling very tired, lots of stabbing pains in bbs, mild cramping in abdomen and really thirsty today which is weird for me! Otherwise I'm feeling good and my temps are still high :) just crossing my fingers for now hehehe where abouts are you in your cycle today? Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: :D xx
> 
> yes i hope so! i am 10 dpo 3 days left until testing i was going to hold off until i am 4 days late then test but i dont know right about now... i have the urge to :test: in 3 days instead of waiting till im 4 days late..i think i should wait it out but lets see... what happens :D , your having good signs hun! my fingers are crossed for you too! :dust: i got a job so next week ill probably start work..i wanted to go out today and buy a couple tests and some shirts for work but i forgot today is canada day :D so everything is closed pretty much so i guess ill do that tomorrow take care hun! :hugs::hug:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hunni I really hope you get your :bfp: this month :D do you have any tests at home? Some girls are able to get a faint :bfp: at 10dpo if you have a bunch of cheap tests maybe give it a go and see what you get? I have a FRER I'm saving til I'm late for AF but I have a whole bunch of eBay ones that I'm going to play around with from ov day 10 :)
That's wonderful news about your job! What will you be doing?
I'm 7dpo today, and my temp has shot up again to 36.8 :D have had some horrid hot flushes that were there all day yesterday and some more this morning and my chart has a my last 5 temps have been 36.8 then 36.7 then 36.6 then 36.6 again and today 36.8 again so I'm hoping I've just had an implantation dip but am crossing my fingers that my temps stay up from now on :D :hugs:


----------



## JaanRuk

> Fingers crossed for you hunni I really hope you get your :bfp: this month :D do you have any tests at home? Some girls are able to get a faint :bfp: at 10dpo if you have a bunch of cheap tests maybe give it a go and see what you get? I have a FRER I'm saving til I'm late for AF but I have a whole bunch of eBay ones that I'm going to play around with from ov day 10 :)
> That's wonderful news about your job! What will you be doing?
> I'm 7dpo today, and my temp has shot up again to 36.8 :D have had some horrid hot flushes that were there all day yesterday and some more this morning and my chart has a my last 5 temps have been 36.8 then 36.7 then 36.6 then 36.6 again and today 36.8 again so I'm hoping I've just had an implantation dip but am crossing my fingers that my temps stay up from now on :D :hugs:


i dont have any tests at home thats why i figured id just go out and get some but it shall have to wait until tomorrow im planning to get a couple cheapies :) thanx hun im really excited about this one really hoping, its a cashier type job thanx its only something to keep me busy oooh :happydance: hope your temps stay up hun! your so encouraging i love checking for your messages :D thank you for that you always make me smile :D :flower:


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> Fingers crossed for you hunni I really hope you get your :bfp: this month :D do you have any tests at home? Some girls are able to get a faint :bfp: at 10dpo if you have a bunch of cheap tests maybe give it a go and see what you get? I have a FRER I'm saving til I'm late for AF but I have a whole bunch of eBay ones that I'm going to play around with from ov day 10 :)
> That's wonderful news about your job! What will you be doing?
> I'm 7dpo today, and my temp has shot up again to 36.8 :D have had some horrid hot flushes that were there all day yesterday and some more this morning and my chart has a my last 5 temps have been 36.8 then 36.7 then 36.6 then 36.6 again and today 36.8 again so I'm hoping I've just had an implantation dip but am crossing my fingers that my temps stay up from now on :D :hugs:
> 
> 
> i dont have any tests at home thats why i figured id just go out and get some but it shall have to wait until tomorrow im planning to get a couple cheapies :) thanx hun im really excited about this one really hoping, its a cashier type job thanx its only something to keep me busy oooh :happydance: hope your temps stay up hun! your so encouraging i love checking for your messages :D thank you for that you always make me smile :D :flower:Click to expand...

Nawww that's so lovely of you to say thank you :D Amy job is a good job as long as you're getting paid hehehe I hope my temps stay up too thanks u hunni :D :hugs:


----------



## JaanRuk

:howdy: so i know its early but not really by much so im thinking the results r final i dont know..im 11 dpo ugh so i got impatient and i tested i bought a cheapie hpt 2 tests in the box for like $10 something but they are blue dye i was not aware blue dye ones were so unreliable as i posted a question about it and got replies back saying they were unreliable i also had a bunch of fluids right before i tested maybe im just using that as an excuse for my :bfn: i have not heard though of these test getting false negatives rather false positives...but meh... i used em both up since i found out they r unreliable i got the expected :bfn: on both the tests same urine though..supper bummed... i shall now wait for af if it doesnt show up then ill buy first response but i feel thats highly unlikley to happen... yeah.. i guess me and :witch: shall forever be together](*,)](*,)](*,) if i do get af this time around im down grading from TTC to NTNP which breaks my heart but i dont know maybe if i dont try so hard then something will happen not that i do try so hard i dont even use opks or check my temps because i know that would stress me out and i already stress myself out so much :cry: also if i do get af this time ill be making an appointment to go see a specialist ive had a couple tests before and my husband and everything came back normal so my doc said hes ready to send me to a specialist i just wanted to give it 1 more shot though you know..it just feels so frustrating..this is the one thing ive wanted in life ive always just wanted to get married and have a family iive never wanted the best career or what not not thats a bad thing just some people they really want certain things in life and this is mine.. im feeling so emotional..sorry for my rambling i wouldnt even mind if i couldnt have more then 1 bfp id just like to have 1 at least :cry:my husband always likes to talk about how cute our baby would be etc etc but its just not happening...:nope: again sorry for my emotional rambling but i feel a bit better getting it off my chest...sigh....:cry: i cant believe im being so emotional :blush:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JaanRuk said:


> :howdy: so i know its early but not really by much so im thinking the results r final i dont know..im 11 dpo ugh so i got impatient and i tested i bought a cheapie hpt 2 tests in the box for like $10 something but they are blue dye i was not aware blue dye ones were so unreliable as i posted a question about it and got replies back saying they were unreliable i also had a bunch of fluids right before i tested maybe im just using that as an excuse for my :bfn: i have not heard though of these test getting false negatives rather false positives...but meh... i used em both up since i found out they r unreliable i got the expected :bfn: on both the tests same urine though..supper bummed... i shall now wait for af if it doesnt show up then ill buy first response but i feel thats highly unlikley to happen... yeah.. i guess me and :witch: shall forever be together](*,)](*,)](*,) if i do get af this time around im down grading from TTC to NTNP which breaks my heart but i dont know maybe if i dont try so hard then something will happen not that i do try so hard i dont even use opks or check my temps because i know that would stress me out and i already stress myself out so much :cry: also if i do get af this time ill be making an appointment to go see a specialist ive had a couple tests before and my husband and everything came back normal so my doc said hes ready to send me to a specialist i just wanted to give it 1 more shot though you know..it just feels so frustrating..this is the one thing ive wanted in life ive always just wanted to get married and have a family iive never wanted the best career or what not not thats a bad thing just some people they really want certain things in life and this is mine.. im feeling so emotional..sorry for my rambling i wouldnt even mind if i couldnt have more then 1 bfp id just like to have 1 at least :cry:my husband always likes to talk about how cute our baby would be etc etc but its just not happening...:nope: again sorry for my emotional rambling but i feel a bit better getting it off my chest...sigh....:cry: i cant believe im being so emotional :blush:

sorry hun your HCG may not be strong enough to test yet and you may still be prego. I hope you get that :BFP: and you are alowed to be frustrated beleave me thats how i have been the past few months.


----------



## JaanRuk

> sorry hun your HCG may not be strong enough to test yet and you may still be prego. I hope you get that :BFP: and you are alowed to be frustrated beleave me thats how i have been the past few months.

Thanx for lifting my spirits:flower: hun im now really praying for that hope thats the case i really really do .. thats the downside to TTC :( feeling like this but what can ya do.. guess we all have our days i hope you get your bfp too hun i hope we all do if we all have to go through this at least we should get a bfp seriously :sulk:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jaan dont feel down and out. thats why im glad i found this thread and group. it was so hard for the past few months having no one to talk to and making my self crazy...its gonna be a long tww for me and i hope all is on here to cheer me on those whom are wto.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

also since my DH doesnt get home till after 9 at night and then we cant really talk due to us having homework and stuff to do when the kids go to bed at night. my husband adopted my kids when we got married and no he wants one of his own.


----------



## JaanRuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> jaan dont feel down and out. thats why im glad i found this thread and group. it was so hard for the past few months having no one to talk to and making my self crazy...its gonna be a long tww for me and i hope all is on here to cheer me on those whom are wto.

yeah i know what you mean before i never even knew about this forum i use to just bottle everything up then when af would show up id just have a breakdown ill definitely be here to pull you through that tww :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I hope you get your BFP though i be checking on here each day to see the update as well. you will get it!! dont give up though


----------



## JaanRuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> also since my DH doesnt get home till after 9 at night and then we cant really talk due to us having homework and stuff to do when the kids go to bed at night. my husband adopted my kids when we got married and no he wants one of his own.

aww thats really nice i think it would be a very sweet addition to the family :D , me and my husband dont really talk about the whole TTC either just because he does not quite understand everything.. and i just do simple TTC like checking for cm and getting a rough idea about when im ovulating checking my body signals like that so i keep all that information to myself but good thing i found this place because its nice to share and learn more from others going through the same things talking really helps


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JaanRuk said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> also since my DH doesnt get home till after 9 at night and then we cant really talk due to us having homework and stuff to do when the kids go to bed at night. my husband adopted my kids when we got married and no he wants one of his own.
> 
> aww thats really nice i think it would be a very sweet addition to the family :D , me and my husband dont really talk about the whole TTC either just because he does not quite understand everything.. and i just do simple TTC like checking for cm and getting a rough idea about when im ovulating checking my body signals like that so i keep all that information to myself but good thing i found this place because its nice to share and learn more from others going through the same things talking really helpsClick to expand...

thanks ya this is my first time configuring and studing how to know when i ovulate and such so im hopefull and i have been useing a calender thing to track so i know what day im on


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i read on another forum though to take EVENING PRIMROSE OIL its in a pill form at walmart or your local pharmacy its like $6 but it helps in keeping on moist for the days up to ovulation after ovulation u dont take it and the girls in that forum on another chat site so far have all got BFP within the 1st or 2nd month of doing it. if i dont get mine this cycle i will try it on my next.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i dont know what time it is were you are but i will be off for a bit. gotta make my hubby dinner. ill message you in your personal box my facebook page if you wanna chat on there/


----------



## JaanRuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> i read on another forum though to take EVENING PRIMROSE OIL its in a pill form at walmart or your local pharmacy its like $6 but it helps in keeping on moist for the days up to ovulation after ovulation u dont take it and the girls in that forum on another chat site so far have all got BFP within the 1st or 2nd month of doing it. if i dont get mine this cycle i will try it on my next.

ive heard about this primrose oil but i was skeptical also didnt know about all the bfp's its worth a shot thanx for the tip :D


----------



## JaanRuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> i dont know what time it is were you are but i will be off for a bit. gotta make my hubby dinner. ill message you in your personal box my facebook page if you wanna chat on there/

for sure hun im going off too now for a bit but will add you when i come back tc :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok thats cool i will be on here for a will till we hit the hay but if i dont catch ya on here ill ttyt..... hoping you dont see the :witch:


----------



## Kristysbump

HI,

Im 25 and TTC #1 Its been 7 months now and still no BFP :( Just wish it would happen. I have even taken to buying a few baby items in hope that it will happen soon. At least i will have everything and be prepared.

( Im very positive that it will happen and a few years ago I lost a ton of weight and found out i was pregnant but (thats another story) so i know i can just have to keep thinking a healthy body is a fertile body)


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome to our thread Kristybump :) oh hun that's a long time to be ttc I hope you get your :bfp: soon! Are you bbt charting or anything like that?
Sending lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## Kristysbump

Thanks sweetie, Im using OPK's and doing the right things at the right time even a week either side but nothing.

Could be weight reated ???

Good luck to you. It's so fun when your starting out and this could be your month :)

Personally i kinda got over it at 4 months but have kept busy buying a baby item every week. And it doesnt bother me as much.

I know we will all get our BFP's just want them sooner rather than later


----------



## miss_nat84

Were you on any sort of birth control or anything hun? And have you been BBT'ing to make sure you are ovulating? Hehehe it is fun starting out but I know I will be disapppointed if I don't fall as quick as I'd like too it's hard not to get your hopes up isn't it! :/ 
I'm sure everything will be just fine hunni I'm have a good feeling u will get your :bfp: soon :D xx


----------



## Kristysbump

I was taking YAZ. I have heard good things about it. What about you ? Its important to have the expectation that it could take a while but it happens to most people when there not even trying which is worth holding on to. I did mis a few months without OPK that i knda wish i didnt. But i get a positive on them.

Guess my bean is not sticking :)

What about you ?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JaanRuk said:


> for sure hun im going off too now for a bit but will add you when i come back tc :hugs:

how are today is there anything new regarding the :witch: she needs to stay away and give a :bfp:


----------



## JaanRuk

> how are today is there anything new regarding the :witch: she needs to stay away and give a :bfp:

hey hun im ok today nothing is new not feeling any symptoms of af to show either just feeling nothing...usually i get cramps the day before ...fingers are crossed... how is your day goinn


----------



## JaanRuk

Kristysbump said:


> HI,
> 
> Im 25 and TTC #1 Its been 7 months now and still no BFP :( Just wish it would happen. I have even taken to buying a few baby items in hope that it will happen soon. At least i will have everything and be prepared.
> 
> ( Im very positive that it will happen and a few years ago I lost a ton of weight and found out i was pregnant but (thats another story) so i know i can just have to keep thinking a healthy body is a fertile body)

Welcome kristy hope you get that bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JaanRuk said:


> how are today is there anything new regarding the :witch: she needs to stay away and give a :bfp:
> 
> hey hun im ok today nothing is new not feeling any symptoms of af to show either just feeling nothing...usually i get cramps the day before ...fingers are crossed... how is your day goinnClick to expand...

going ok my son woke me up at 4am so not much sleep here. had cleaning of house so far, and about to head to the pool for a bit to help kids take a nap. ill be on shortly after that. so far today we this morning i felt like i was going to start which is weird since i just ovulated and have two weeks til then.


----------



## miss_nat84

Kristysbump said:


> I was taking YAZ. I have heard good things about it. What about you ? Its important to have the expectation that it could take a while but it happens to most people when there not even trying which is worth holding on to. I did mis a few months without OPK that i knda wish i didnt. But i get a positive on them.
> 
> Guess my bean is not sticking :)
> 
> What about you ?

I was on implanon just had it removed April 29 had withdrawal bleed 5 days later then AF 40 days after that but this cycle seems to be back to normal as I ov'd cd14 this cycle and last cycle wasn't until cd22 :) I've heard it's possible for ppl to get a pos OPK and not ov so if u don't fall this cycle get yourself a bbt thermometer cuz your temp will shoot up after you've ovulated and that will tell you that you definitely did ov :)
You're definitely right about ppl falling when they aren't even trying so that's definitely something positive to focus on :) xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Jaanruk and sw33tp3a I hope you both get your bfp's soon :D 
Jaanruk try to stay positive hunni sometimes stress can make problems when ttc maybe try and find something relaxing to do to take your mind off it a little :hugs: xx


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> Jaanruk and sw33tp3a I hope you both get your bfp's soon :D
> Jaanruk try to stay positive hunni sometimes stress can make problems when ttc maybe try and find something relaxing to do to take your mind off it a little :hugs: xx

thanx hun as do i hope you get yours hows everything going


----------



## miss_nat84

Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx

im not sure what that means as well, creamy cm is good :thumbup: fx for you! im good i am not testing until friday if :witch: doesnt catch me until that time , green veins on bbs, sore nipples today but as i said before ive had that before and got bfn ...so waiting it out... fx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx

where are you on your cycle? my CM is a little creamy too, from what i have read it is a good thing at the time of my cycle. very promissing... hope u a :bfp:


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx
> 
> im not sure what that means as well, creamy cm is good :thumbup: fx for you! im good i am not testing until friday if :witch: doesnt catch me until that time , green veins on bbs, sore nipples today but as i said before ive had that before and got bfn ...so waiting it out... fxClick to expand...

Ooooh fx for you hunni! I hope AF doesnt get you this cycle, it would be wonderful if we were all to fall preg this cycle :D 
do you normall get the green veins?


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx
> 
> where are you on your cycle? my CM is a little creamy too, from what i have read it is a good thing at the time of my cycle. very promissing... hope u a :bfp:Click to expand...

Im 10dpo today, how about you? where are you in your cycle? ive had creamy CM for at least the past 5 days, if not longer than that, so im hoping its a good thing :) I hope you also have a :bfp: hun :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Things are going well my cervix has today gone high and very soft not sure what this means but my cm is still very creamy....crossing my fingers! how are you today? xx
> 
> where are you on your cycle? my CM is a little creamy too, from what i have read it is a good thing at the time of my cycle. very promissing... hope u a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Im 1-dpo today, how about you? where are you in your cycle? ive had creamy CM for at least the past 5 days, if not longer than that, so im hoping its a good thing :) I hope you also have a :bfp: hun :DClick to expand...

I am 2DPO and it started today. :flower: i would be on :cloud9: if i did.


----------



## miss_nat84

hahahaha OOPS i wrote 1-dpo hahahahahahahaha im 10DPO not 1dpo hahahahahaha
im going to fix that post now hahaha


----------



## Dinah93

I've heard the same as you Helly that you shouldn't hold off too long as basically you end up with a high number of dead ones, they only have a max lifespan of about 5 days, so you want the fresh ones at OV time not the old doddery ones! From what my doc advised she said it would take 30 'goes' to empty a man, so if you want to have it more often don't stick to every 2 days unless you know he has a low sperm count. 

Like you I've rediscovered my lust for my hubby since the implant came out - 16 times in 15 days atm... 

CD15 of a 25 day cycle (if as last month) and starting to get a line on an opk. Hope this is a longer cycle as a 8/9 day luteal is just sillyness! 

Not monitoring any symptoms this month other than temps and opks, try to stop me imagining things that aren't there and keep me less stressed. 

I'll remember that about evening primrose Sw33tp3a, I'll try it next cycle too if this one doesn't work out.


----------



## JaanRuk

how is everyone doing??


----------



## miss_nat84

:witch: got me girls :( I'm out this cycle. At least it was 27 days instead of 40 this time though that's always a good sign :) on to next month hey :) I'm going to start on evening primrose oil too am hoping that helps a bit :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> :witch: got me girls :( I'm out this cycle. At least it was 27 days instead of 40 this time though that's always a good sign :) on to next month hey :) I'm going to start on evening primrose oil too am hoping that helps a bit :)

sorry miss nat i am so trying that next cycle if she gets me too


----------



## JaanRuk

miss_nat84 said:


> :witch: got me girls :( I'm out this cycle. At least it was 27 days instead of 40 this time though that's always a good sign :) on to next month hey :) I'm going to start on evening primrose oil too am hoping that helps a bit :)

sorry to hear that miss nat, thats a good sign though your cycles are starting to regulate.. hope you get your bfp this cycle :hugs:


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks girls :) im trying to stay positive it was only my first cycle TTC, just disappointed thats all :) FC for you all that you get your :BFP:s this cycle :D xx


----------



## hellybean

pg test 9dpo
am i seeing things or can u see a line too?

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







9th july 9dpo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hellybean said:


> pg test 9dpo
> am i seeing things or can u see a line too?
> 
> xxxx

i defenently see a line also 
congrats girly


----------



## JaanRuk

i see the line too :D congratz


----------



## hellybean

it was very much an eye squinter, i had to ajust the contrast on the photo so u could see it on here! i still dont know if i believe it i am goin to do another on in the morning with FMU xx


----------



## JaanRuk

let us knoww!! :D


----------



## JaanRuk

im out


----------



## JaanRuk

im so confused guys i feel like im going mental literally because of this af is not here not full force im spotting a tiny bit red/brown no cramps not enough to fill any pad just like some droplets TMI sorry... thats all i dont know what to think you know at first i was thinking im for sure out but now im seeing its not getting any heavier i dont know what to think i think i should just stop stressing myself out and wait for doctor results...


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> pg test 9dpo
> am i seeing things or can u see a line too?
> 
> xxxx

I can definitely see a line there congrats hellybean! :happydance:
Test again in a few days i bet the line will be stronger :) xx


----------



## miss_nat84

JaanRuk said:


> im so confused guys i feel like im going mental literally because of this af is not here not full force im spotting a tiny bit red/brown no cramps not enough to fill any pad just like some droplets TMI sorry... thats all i dont know what to think you know at first i was thinking im for sure out but now im seeing its not getting any heavier i dont know what to think i think i should just stop stressing myself out and wait for doctor results...

How many dpo are you lovely? It could possibly be implantation bleeding? I have my fingers tightly crossed for you! :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

fingers crossed jaanruk i think it is IB and you ovulated later than u thought. or the old draining out. i am so hopping you r BFP. Bump Bump buddies soon to be soon to be.


----------



## annmariecrisp

congrats helly bean xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

You're killing me here Helly - have you done another test?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats halley


----------



## miss_nat84

Helly where are youuuuu? Have you tested again?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i think i got a faint line at 9dpo not fmu please check it its very light i did a negative of it. to have it show on the screenhttps://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/Photo0741.jpg


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> i think i got a faint line at 9dpo not fmu please check it its very light i did a negative of it. to have it show on the screenhttps://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/Photo0741.jpg

Oh yes that is DEFINITELY a :bfp: congrats hunni!!!!!! Test again in a couple of days and make sure it gets darker, how exciting! Have you had any symptoms? xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya i have had many symptoms headaches, cramping, smelling everything, but the sad part is is that i just read that if u take a digi test apart it always has two lines on it so im like very sad at the moment becouse i could have been wrong. but i will test again in morning. and every morning after till i get a pregnant sine i have three more digi left and then i will go buy a first response test which ever comes first... GLAD i didnt show my DH yet.


----------



## miss_nat84

Ahh ok so it was a digi one that you pulled apart? I'm not sure how they work hunni I haven't used those ones before... Try FMU with another one and dont pull it apart and see if you get a positive :) don't lose hope yet hunni it very well still might be a positive :D :hugs: xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i took a First response and it was BFN this morning so waiting a few more days.will test again. its to early i think


----------



## hellybean

ok ladies i all ok! had a very faint line on a internet cheapy pg test 2nite within about 5 minutes! eeeeek bfp but i'm gonna do a first response 2mora to double check! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

good luck halley


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah try again in a few days Sw33tp3a :) FXD for you hunni :)
Oh Helly that is wonderful news, so excited for you :D :dance:


----------



## hellybean

OMG OMG OMG

Them cheapy tests were driving me mad, i needed it spelt out so got the clear blue digital and there it spelt out

Pregnant 1-2



I am gonna be honest i felt sooooooo sick when i saw it and i feel like its so meant to be as on monday my Grandma died and the next day

I do believe this world is one out, one in!

i know its early days, ringing doctors up 2day xxxxxx



to you all and hope you all get your very very soon


----------



## miss_nat84

Ohhhh helly that made me teary :( that is so beautiful I completely agree with you that it is one out one in... I'm so so sorry to hear about your grandma hunni :( I know that she is looking down on you and your little one to be and I know everything will be just fine with your pregnancy. A really big congratulations to your and you OH on your :bfp: hunni. I'm sure it's a blessing after a week that I'm sure has been crappy up until now xx


----------



## Dinah93

EEEeeeee Helly I'm over the moon for you. You'll really be missed around here though, you're such a positive livewire. I had my implant out 4 days before you - you've given me hope that the hormones are back to normal quite quickly.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats helly sorry about gmother though. h%h 9 months to you!
hope everyone is doing good, last night i had mild pressure cramps in my lower abdomen and some spotting on when i wiped so i hope that was IB Fx'd. for:af: . sometimes i feel like im in and sometimes i feel like im out. so just wish the BFP would show or AF so i can stop going well maybe... i test tomorrow. but may wait till thursday!best wishes to all.


----------



## hellybean

thankyou eberybody, i know its very early days tho! Rang doctors 2day and they just told me to ring up in 3 weeks and dont wanna see me until then to book me in for a 8-10 week scan which i thought was strange, i thought they would want to confirm i was pregnant!

Sw33tp3a - how many dpo are you, i think i was about 12dpo if i have my dates right and it showed up without FMU too, sunday, monday and yesterday i also has the tiniest smudge of pale brown cm on a panty liner (sorry tmi) and i thought f was on its way as i had them sort of cramps but they felt a little deeper if that makes any sense and i have had a dull back ache for over a week but more so when i am sat or in bed, not when i am out and about!

Nat and dinah- thankyou for your message too, it will happen to you all soon i am sure i didnt think it would happen this quick as i wasnt temping or anything and didnt have much of a clue to be honest, i didnt experience the whole EWCM either, so dont fret ladies! and i wont be leaving you guys on this thread i luv you all too much :hugs:

:dust: to ever single one of you


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> thankyou eberybody, i know its very early days tho! Rang doctors 2day and they just told me to ring up in 3 weeks and dont wanna see me until then to book me in for a 8-10 week scan which i thought was strange, i thought they would want to confirm i was pregnant!
> 
> Sw33tp3a - how many dpo are you, i think i was about 12dpo if i have my dates right and it showed up without FMU too, sunday, monday and yesterday i also has the tiniest smudge of pale brown cm on a panty liner (sorry tmi) and i thought f was on its way as i had them sort of cramps but they felt a little deeper if that makes any sense and i have had a dull back ache for over a week but more so when i am sat or in bed, not when i am out and about!
> 
> Nat and dinah- thankyou for your message too, it will happen to you all soon i am sure i didnt think it would happen this quick as i wasnt temping or anything and didnt have much of a clue to be honest, i didnt experience the whole EWCM either, so dont fret ladies! and i wont be leaving you guys on this thread i luv you all too much :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to ever single one of you

I'm so glad you'll be sticking around you've been great support and very encouraging :D :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hellybean said:


> Sw33tp3a - how many dpo are you, i think i was about 12dpo if i have my dates right and it showed up without FMU too, sunday, monday and yesterday i also has the tiniest smudge of pale brown cm on a panty liner (sorry tmi) and i thought f was on its way as i had them sort of cramps but they felt a little deeper if that makes any sense and i have had a dull back ache for over a week but more so when i am sat or in bed, not when i am out and about!

i am as of today 11dpo, i hope i find out soon. and best wishes hun.


----------



## hellybean

I hey my lovely's 

i did another test just to be sure as they advise to do more than one, th other night it said 1-2 weeks since conception, now it say 2-3, so i am happy and know that i aint having a chemical pregnancy if they hcg levels are rising xx

here my pic
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1029.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats helly!!!
Faint :bfp: what do u think ladies?https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/jj022-1.jpg


----------



## miss_nat84

That's wonderful helly :D
Sweetpea that looks like a positive to me woohoooo!!!! Congrats Hun! Xx


----------



## Dinah93

I'm not one for squinting and saying I can see things where I can't just to cheer people up, but that looks like it could be on the way to a TLP, I'd do another in the morning to see if its any stronger as there is a slim chance the dye isn't even? Very hopefull though! 

Still chuffed for you Helly :D What DPO did you get your first +ve?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

this morning idid FMU with FRER and it said BFN and did another one and BFN. im gonna try a different brand tomorrow. i hope it sticked and the FRERs are just bad test. how did i go from light positive then negative next morning. hope it wasnt a chemical.


----------



## JaanRuk

i think the test was bad its very possible. i dont understand that either but my fx for you :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JaanRuk said:


> i think the test was bad its very possible. i dont understand that either but my fx for you :D

thanks hun


----------



## fmm2011

Great to find pple going thru the same thing with u!O this weekend,have been Bding every 2nd day since cd8.2nd cycle ttc.already going crazy with looking for info to get a bfn this month! Need someone to keep me sane!!!lol! Baby dust to u all !:happydance:


----------



## fmm2011

Meant BFP!!!!:blush:New to this.sorry ladies.


----------



## hellybean

Hey hey my beautiful bed dancing party people!

how are you all today ??

i have had a very tiring day at work, hasnt helped being sooo busy and really hot in store! oh well not gonna moan!

i'd try again sweet pea, but just so you know i had that test that looked like yours at 9dpo and then the next 2 days after that i had BFN i got my BFP with the clear blue digital on 13dpo (thats if i have my dates correct as i wasnt temping) thats just going by the positive opk and i guessed i OV the next day!

stay positive my lovelies!

hello and welcome fmm2011 :flower:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks helly


----------



## hellybean

its just frustarting waiting

but i will say now i didnt have any symptoms, and my only reason for trying was because i just had that feeling x

i have my magic wand and sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome fmm :D 
Sweetpea your first bfp looked good you're probably right those other tests you did might have been duds :) fx'd for you hunni :D
Helly I am good thanks still taking my EPO and am on cd9 today so just waiting to ov now :D OH and I have been BD'ing every day just incase I ov early as I've read EPO can make that happen and have been doing my OPKs too still waiting for that positive :) how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## hellybean

I am feeling ok thanks nat, still no typical symptoms, which makes me think i aint pregnant but i have done 5 tests to make sure hahah!

have you tested again sw33tp3a? i ope you get your bfp that isnt a squinter !

Jaanruk, how are you feeling today?

well my lovelies i am gonna have to get me self to work!

:hugs:


----------



## miss_nat84

Hehehe thank your lucky stars you're not having any symptoms yet I'm sure there would be many girls out there throwing up every morning by now hehehe hopefully this is a good sign that you wont have morning sickness throughout your pregnancy :) apparently if your mum isn't sick throughout her pregnancy you will generally not get sick either, I'm hoping this is true as my mum wasn't sick with either me or my sister


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well im waiting a few days so if i do have hcg it will be bfp as it builds up each day so there is no guessing. thanks maybe tomorrow. or monday.


----------



## miss_nat84

GL sweetpea have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## fmm2011

do u think am covered , O'd on sat (yesterdy) but DH wouldnt 'play ball'. BD every other day c8, and the fri and sunday (today)::hugs: feeling kinda of :wacko:with all the BD. hoping for a BFP end of month.
anyone out there Od over the weekend ? need a buddy !:flower: 

baby dust to u all :dust::dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well still no AF and still bfn's so who knows oh well


----------



## miss_nat84

fmm2011 said:


> do u think am covered , O'd on sat (yesterdy) but DH wouldnt 'play ball'. BD every other day c8, and the fri and sunday (today)::hugs: feeling kinda of :wacko:with all the BD. hoping for a BFP end of month.
> anyone out there Od over the weekend ? need a buddy !:flower:
> 
> baby dust to u all :dust::dust:

Yeah I think you're covered hun :) I'm still waiting to ov, that will hopefully happen over the next few days :) fx'd for you Hun! :D


----------



## fmm2011

Sw33tp3a said:


> well still no AF and still bfn's so who knows oh well

Hey there !got a BFP yet?
Baby dust to you !lots of it!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

fmm2011 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> well still no AF and still bfn's so who knows oh well
> 
> Hey there !got a BFP yet?
> Baby dust to you !lots of it!!!!Click to expand...

not yet still no AF yet but sorry bbs and i feel pregnant, no sign of AF at all. so fingers x'd


----------



## JaanRuk

i like that!!! ^


----------



## hellybean

hello my lovelies

how are you all??

you got your bfp yet sw33tp3a?

not heard from you for a while nat xxxxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

no this morning i tested and it was a positive on a opk last night which isnt reliable but still negative on the hpt this morning. so still playing the waiting game...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well ok my turn to the just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. so i think instead of a nap i may just get busy cleaning house. will my 7 and 3 year old nap.i tend to get tidy on AF day. weird i know my hubby says he is glad he married me because im not normal. i get giddy and wound up rather than moody and cramps to everyone. i have faith that next month will be my month. gotta make my ticker now.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss- nat how r u hun. what cd are you on now. i guess we will be testing in August now. lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im sooo confused. i only was a little redish brown when i whiped TMI sorry, and that was 3 hrs ago. its still gone not in sight. its been three hours. and nothing. soo confused. my hubby and i bdd a few nights ago could i have ovulated late and then this be IB.. i keep trying to do house work and i get dizzy. so i sit down and wait it out. could i have had my cycle all wrong
like if the egg traveled down as if to leave before and then got hit by a sperm then developed and attached later than normal.


----------



## hellybean

Sw33tp3a said:


> im sooo confused. i only was a little redish brown when i whiped TMI sorry, and that was 3 hrs ago. its still gone not in sight. its been three hours. and nothing. soo confused. my hubby and i bdd a few nights ago could i have ovulated late and then this be IB.. i keep trying to do house work and i get dizzy. so i sit down and wait it out. could i have had my cycle all wrong
> like if the egg traveled down as if to leave before and then got hit by a sperm then developed and attached later than normal.



oh hun i dont know what dpo ov are you now, or what u expected was the O?
i had for 2 days in a row on a morning on cd9 and cd10 i had a wipe of brown/red and thought af was coming but i guess it was implantation as i got bfp on cd 11 or 12 , just keep an eye on your self and and your heart will know! 
i know i ovulated late in my last cycle to normal x


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi lovelies :) im so sorry i havent been on here in a little while ive been soooooo sick for about a week and i just didnt have the energy to read :( but im back now :D Im a little lost with exactly what DPO i am today cuz i was sick through my fertile week grrrrrrrr and cuz i was sick i had high temps so i had to play around with my chart a little :( I got a positive OPK on cd12, so i altered my temps to show i o'd cd 14 as this is what happened last cycle so according to that info i am 3dpo today. My partner has also been sick so we only got a couple of days of bd'ing in :( 
So this was my first month of using EPO and i got 2 good days of EGCM woooohoooo! That stuff certainly works! But you see im a little lost on when i had that too, as one of the days was cd 14 and the other was cd 15, and if my body did what i think it did and o'd cd 14 then shouldnt the EGCM have disappeared after that? I have LOTS of very lotion like cm at the moment, is this normal? Im worried as its meant to dry up after you o'v isnt it??? :/ im just glad i can test my temps correctly now cuz that part of my sickness is gone :)
How are you feeling Helly? 
And Sweetpea any more news for us?
Missed you all xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi lovelies :) im so sorry i havent been on here in a little while ive been soooooo sick for about a week and i just didnt have the energy to read :( but im back now :D Im a little lost with exactly what DPO i am today cuz i was sick through my fertile week grrrrrrrr and cuz i was sick i had high temps so i had to play around with my chart a little :( I got a positive OPK on cd12, so i altered my temps to show i o'd cd 14 as this is what happened last cycle so according to that info i am 3dpo today. My partner has also been sick so we only got a couple of days of bd'ing in :(
> So this was my first month of using EPO and i got 2 good days of EGCM woooohoooo! That stuff certainly works! But you see im a little lost on when i had that too, as one of the days was cd 14 and the other was cd 15, and if my body did what i think it did and o'd cd 14 then shouldnt the EGCM have disappeared after that? I have LOTS of very lotion like cm at the moment, is this normal? Im worried as its meant to dry up after you o'v isnt it??? :/ im just glad i can test my temps correctly now cuz that part of my sickness is gone :)
> How are you feeling Helly?
> And Sweetpea any more news for us?
> Missed you all xx

glad u r feeling better hun, and im on cd 3 now. AF came at full throttel but im good about it. this will be a great month i now it. AUGUST that is...best wishes hun hope you got that spermy


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies :) im so sorry i havent been on here in a little while ive been soooooo sick for about a week and i just didnt have the energy to read :( but im back now :D Im a little lost with exactly what DPO i am today cuz i was sick through my fertile week grrrrrrrr and cuz i was sick i had high temps so i had to play around with my chart a little :( I got a positive OPK on cd12, so i altered my temps to show i o'd cd 14 as this is what happened last cycle so according to that info i am 3dpo today. My partner has also been sick so we only got a couple of days of bd'ing in :(
> So this was my first month of using EPO and i got 2 good days of EGCM woooohoooo! That stuff certainly works! But you see im a little lost on when i had that too, as one of the days was cd 14 and the other was cd 15, and if my body did what i think it did and o'd cd 14 then shouldnt the EGCM have disappeared after that? I have LOTS of very lotion like cm at the moment, is this normal? Im worried as its meant to dry up after you o'v isnt it??? :/ im just glad i can test my temps correctly now cuz that part of my sickness is gone :)
> How are you feeling Helly?
> And Sweetpea any more news for us?
> Missed you all xx
> 
> glad u r feeling better hun, and im on cd 3 now. AF came at full throttel but im good about it. this will be a great month i now it. AUGUST that is...best wishes hun hope you got that spermyClick to expand...

Thanks hun me too :) Not 100% better yet but better than i have been :)
You must be feeling better that your body has done something rather than leave you in suspense..... even though AF is a b!tch hehehe
Yup yup onto August testing for the both of us :) crossing my fingers that maybe i wasnt meant to fall until this month cuz im meant to have an april baby (april being my bday month) hehehe
Am crossing everything for you that this is your month hunni *hugs*


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies :) im so sorry i havent been on here in a little while ive been soooooo sick for about a week and i just didnt have the energy to read :( but im back now :D Im a little lost with exactly what DPO i am today cuz i was sick through my fertile week grrrrrrrr and cuz i was sick i had high temps so i had to play around with my chart a little :( I got a positive OPK on cd12, so i altered my temps to show i o'd cd 14 as this is what happened last cycle so according to that info i am 3dpo today. My partner has also been sick so we only got a couple of days of bd'ing in :(
> So this was my first month of using EPO and i got 2 good days of EGCM woooohoooo! That stuff certainly works! But you see im a little lost on when i had that too, as one of the days was cd 14 and the other was cd 15, and if my body did what i think it did and o'd cd 14 then shouldnt the EGCM have disappeared after that? I have LOTS of very lotion like cm at the moment, is this normal? Im worried as its meant to dry up after you o'v isnt it??? :/ im just glad i can test my temps correctly now cuz that part of my sickness is gone :)
> How are you feeling Helly?
> And Sweetpea any more news for us?
> Missed you all xx
> 
> glad u r feeling better hun, and im on cd 3 now. AF came at full throttel but im good about it. this will be a great month i now it. AUGUST that is...best wishes hun hope you got that spermyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun me too :) Not 100% better yet but better than i have been :)
> You must be feeling better that your body has done something rather than leave you in suspense..... even though AF is a b!tch hehehe
> Yup yup onto August testing for the both of us :) crossing my fingers that maybe i wasnt meant to fall until this month cuz im meant to have an april baby (april being my bday month) hehehe
> Am crossing everything for you that this is your month hunni *hugs*Click to expand...

no way mine is roo my predictor says if i concieve this month i will be due .. yes thats right on my birthday april 28th


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies :) im so sorry i havent been on here in a little while ive been soooooo sick for about a week and i just didnt have the energy to read :( but im back now :D Im a little lost with exactly what DPO i am today cuz i was sick through my fertile week grrrrrrrr and cuz i was sick i had high temps so i had to play around with my chart a little :( I got a positive OPK on cd12, so i altered my temps to show i o'd cd 14 as this is what happened last cycle so according to that info i am 3dpo today. My partner has also been sick so we only got a couple of days of bd'ing in :(
> So this was my first month of using EPO and i got 2 good days of EGCM woooohoooo! That stuff certainly works! But you see im a little lost on when i had that too, as one of the days was cd 14 and the other was cd 15, and if my body did what i think it did and o'd cd 14 then shouldnt the EGCM have disappeared after that? I have LOTS of very lotion like cm at the moment, is this normal? Im worried as its meant to dry up after you o'v isnt it??? :/ im just glad i can test my temps correctly now cuz that part of my sickness is gone :)
> How are you feeling Helly?
> And Sweetpea any more news for us?
> Missed you all xx
> 
> glad u r feeling better hun, and im on cd 3 now. AF came at full throttel but im good about it. this will be a great month i now it. AUGUST that is...best wishes hun hope you got that spermyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun me too :) Not 100% better yet but better than i have been :)
> You must be feeling better that your body has done something rather than leave you in suspense..... even though AF is a b!tch hehehe
> Yup yup onto August testing for the both of us :) crossing my fingers that maybe i wasnt meant to fall until this month cuz im meant to have an april baby (april being my bday month) hehehe
> Am crossing everything for you that this is your month hunni *hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> no way mine is roo my predictor says if i concieve this month i will be due .. yes thats right on my birthday april 28thClick to expand...

Nawwww hey our birthdays are close mine is April 22! Omg this is sooo your month it's just meant to beeee :D :dance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yours hun too. we can stick together on this one.... we need a :bfp: this month for sure..... lol


----------



## hellybean

I want you both to get your BFP

i think its ment to be to have due date in the same month as your birthday , mine is!!  
x
xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

aw weird isnt it.. lol of all the months lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

not to minchion my name is April as well...


----------



## hellybean

Sw33tp3a said:


> not to minchion my name is April as well...

you so have to have an APRIL baby then xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh wow Sweetpea your name is April too? YEP thats it, you're DEFINITELY having an April baby :D 
Nawwww thanks Helly i really want an April baby :D i just hope that OH and I both being sick hasnt ruined our chances..... but still crossing my fingers :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss_nat84 said:


> Oh wow Sweetpea your name is April too? YEP thats it, you're DEFINITELY having an April baby :D
> Nawwww thanks Helly i really want an April baby :D i just hope that OH and I both being sick hasnt ruined our chances..... but still crossing my fingers :)

did you know that when u have a low emune system like when being sick it actually better your chances. did u take any cough syrup like robotussin it causes your mucus plug to then letting sperm have an easier way in.. good luck chicka


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Sweetpea your name is April too? YEP thats it, you're DEFINITELY having an April baby :D
> Nawwww thanks Helly i really want an April baby :D i just hope that OH and I both being sick hasnt ruined our chances..... but still crossing my fingers :)
> 
> did you know that when u have a low emune system like when being sick it actually better your chances. did u take any cough syrup like robotussin it causes your mucus plug to then letting sperm have an easier way in.. good luck chickaClick to expand...

Oh really? No i didnt know that hmmmm thats very interesting thank you :D 
I was taking antibiotics but i did my reseach and they were only a category B so perfectly fine to take while TTC, and they had amoxcillin in them which i also read was good to take around ov time its meant to help apparently..... we will see though :) My temps just dont seem as high as they were last cycle, but they are still up so im looking at that as a good sign that i did ov :) I did take cough syrup but it wasnt robotussin :( 
Im really trying not to symptom spot this month as i did that last month and got my hopes up, the only thing ive had so far is some gas yesterday and a few twinges around my ovaries so trying to not focus on that hehehe xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/fxd.jpg


----------



## miss_nat84

Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/fxd.jpg

That is SO cute! thanks hunni :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

I get loads of lotiony CM after OV all the way through to a few days before AF so yes its completely normal. 

Feeling down here as AF has been almost non existant since coming off implanon, and according to my doc it means my hormones are out of whack and I won't be able to conceive until they settle down, usually takes around 6 months. Helly is my shinning light that it CAN happen quickly after implanon, although I don't know how long you were on it hon?


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> I get loads of lotiony CM after OV all the way through to a few days before AF so yes its completely normal.
> 
> Feeling down here as AF has been almost non existant since coming off implanon, and according to my doc it means my hormones are out of whack and I won't be able to conceive until they settle down, usually takes around 6 months. Helly is my shinning light that it CAN happen quickly after implanon, although I don't know how long you were on it hon?

Hunni try and get yourself some Evening Prirose Oil if you havent done so yet....its meant to help balance your hormones, along with that its also meant to help your body produce lots of EGCM and i can definitely vouge that it does that, i took it for the first time this cycle and it worked wonders :) I had implanon in for 8 years, and i had a withdrawal bleed 5 days after that then AF 40 days later, then my second cycle was 27 days, so it definitely doesnt always take 6 months for your hormones to come back to normal after removal :) how long did you have implanon in for? I just had a look at your charts and it looks like you are definitely ovulating hunni xx


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for replying hon. I've got some evening primrose on order, I didn't know that's what it was supposed to do - I just heard that it 'helps' womens menstrual cycles. Hoping it will have arrived when I get home today. Am I right in saying you shouldn't take it after OV? Thanks for looking at my chart, I did think I was ovulating but its nice to have it confirmed, apparently the light cycles mean its got nowhere to make itself at home even if we do make a beany.


----------



## giraffes

I'm also 27 and ttc #1 :D I'm currently cd5, and my first proper cycle (after mirena) was 35 days so who knows how long this one will be. 

Fingers crossed for this month for everyone!


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> Thanks for replying hon. I've got some evening primrose on order, I didn't know that's what it was supposed to do - I just heard that it 'helps' womens menstrual cycles. Hoping it will have arrived when I get home today. Am I right in saying you shouldn't take it after OV? Thanks for looking at my chart, I did think I was ovulating but its nice to have it confirmed, apparently the light cycles mean its got nowhere to make itself at home even if we do make a beany.

It does that too, but yep it also helps you to produce lots of EWCM too :) 
Yeah you are 100% correct in saying that you have to stop taking it after you OV, it can cause your uterus to contract :) Your temps look like you are ovulating hun, have a look at my chart if you like :) xx


----------



## miss_nat84

giraffes said:


> I'm also 27 and ttc #1 :D I'm currently cd5, and my first proper cycle (after mirena) was 35 days so who knows how long this one will be.
> 
> Fingers crossed for this month for everyone!

Welcome giraffes :D We are close in cycles, im 7dpo today :) My body took a couple of months to go back to normal after coming off bc, my second cycle was 27 days, my first was 40 :/ So hopefully yours will go back to normal this cycle if you dont fall :) x


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!


----------



## miss_nat84

KTsmiles said:


> Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!

Hello lovely :) hmm what brand test are you using? Are your cycles normally about the same? I wish I could offer more advice but the only thing I can say is wait a couple more days and try a different brand test and see if that makes a difference :) GL and lots of :dust: your way xx


----------



## KTsmiles

miss_nat84 said:


> KTsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hello lovely :) hmm what brand test are you using? Are your cycles normally about the same? I wish I could offer more advice but the only thing I can say is wait a couple more days and try a different brand test and see if that makes a difference :) GL and lots of :dust: your way xxClick to expand...

I am using EPT. And no my cycles are not regular. But they are generally between 30-35 days. The longest ever was 40 days and I am now on CD 42 with still no signs. I think I will wait and test again tomorrow morning with a different brand. Any suggestions? If still nothing. I will wait til Monday and make an appointment with the doc. Thanks for the baby dust!! Much needed and much appreciated!


----------



## hellybean

Hello my fellow bed dancing beauties!

Dinah - chin up chest out as i have mentioned in another post for you! 

I had the implanon in for 13 months and before that i was on cerezette for 4 years! 
however in my last 2 months of having implanon in i was also taking cerezette too as to stop bleeding so much as i did because i was i had to go for a colposcopy and the leep procedure to have some nasty cells removed, i had that done in the middle of april and they told me that could effect cycles getting back to normal too but all has seemed to go ok!


----------



## giraffes

Hope you get clues either way soon - if you do go to the doctor I think most GPs get the result the same day so it'll put you out of your misery! Fingers crossed


----------



## miss_nat84

KTsmiles said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hello lovely :) hmm what brand test are you using? Are your cycles normally about the same? I wish I could offer more advice but the only thing I can say is wait a couple more days and try a different brand test and see if that makes a difference :) GL and lots of :dust: your way xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am using EPT. And no my cycles are not regular. But they are generally between 30-35 days. The longest ever was 40 days and I am now on CD 42 with still no signs. I think I will wait and test again tomorrow morning with a different brand. Any suggestions? If still nothing. I will wait til Monday and make an appointment with the doc. Thanks for the baby dust!! Much needed and much appreciated!Click to expand...

Are you able to get your hands on a FRER test? They seem to be very good :) otherwise a clear blue digital :) it does sound promising that your so late, fingers crossed for you hunni! :D xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

KTsmiles said:


> Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!

Hello lovely :) hmm what brand test are you using? Are your cycles normally about the same? I wish I could offer more advice but the only thing I can say is wait a couple more days and try a different brand test and see if that makes a difference :) GL and lots of :dust: your way xx[/QUOTE]

I am using EPT. And no my cycles are not regular. But they are generally between 30-35 days. The longest ever was 40 days and I am now on CD 42 with still no signs. I think I will wait and test again tomorrow morning with a different brand. Any suggestions? If still nothing. I will wait til Monday and make an appointment with the doc. Thanks for the baby dust!! Much needed and much appreciated![/QUOTE]

it could also be your system is out of wake if u r stressing right now. try and take your mind off of it even if it is hard though it may help. i would also get checked if AF doesnt arrive soon and u r still showing BFn


----------



## bumpcrazy

Hey all! giraffes and miss nat, we are close in cycles! I am on CD 7 today and I have a 28-30 day cycle. This is my first cycle TTC #1, so I who knows how this journey will go...baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

bumpcrazy said:


> Hey all! giraffes and miss nat, we are close in cycles! I am on CD 7 today and I have a 28-30 day cycle. This is my first cycle TTC #1, so I who knows how this journey will go...baby dust to everyone! :dust:

Hi bumpcrazy! Welcome to our thread :D I'm 8 days past ov today did you mean you are 7dpo or you are on cd 7? Are you using anything to help you conceive? Xx


----------



## bumpcrazy

Oh darn, thought you meant CD not dpo. I'm on CD 7, wish I was 7 dpo! I use the clear blue fertility monitor, the best thing ever! I also am taking EPO, prenatals, and B-50 complex (B vitamins to hopefully help me lengthen my luteal phase that is only 10 days). Oh and pre-seed! I am diving in with tons of gadgets and pills, lol!


----------



## miss_nat84

bumpcrazy said:


> Oh darn, thought you meant CD not dpo. I'm on CD 7, wish I was 7 dpo! I use the clear blue fertility monitor, the best thing ever! I also am taking EPO, prenatals, and B-50 complex (B vitamins to hopefully help me lengthen my luteal phase that is only 10 days). Oh and pre-seed! I am diving in with tons of gadgets and pills, lol!

Hehehe that's ok hunni we can still be bump buddies :D
Sounds like you have it all under control hehehe I'm on prenatals and was using EPO until I ov'd then stopped like your meant too and I'm also opk'ing and BBT'ing :)


----------



## bumpcrazy

You've got it under control, too! I don't have the patience to BBT, which is why I shelled out the money to buy a CBFM on ebay. I would love a 2012 baby like you! I just turned 28, so close in age to you :) You are getting close to testing! What day will you test?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im the same as miss nat for what im taking and using. hope we get our bfps this month


----------



## bumpcrazy

Sw33tp3a, I hope so too! Looks like you and me ovulate pretty close to each other! I just learned last cycle that I ovulate around day 18 like you, that's how I found out about the effect of a 10 day or less luteal phase. Glad I figured it out now! You are not affected by that if your cycle is 31 days, though :) Baby dust!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow i didnt know that either. my last cycle was a weird one it was 35 days so im just going by my normal cycle number this is my first round with opk's to make sure i ovulate. last cycle was my first time trying with learning all this technical stuff ya know. good luck hun


----------



## bumpcrazy

I know what you mean, I have learned so much from reading posts on here and researching online. Knowledge is power, right? ;) Let's hope it leads to our BFP's! The OPK's will be so nice for you, it's so great to know almost exactly when you ov. Good luck!


----------



## miss_nat84

bumpcrazy said:


> You've got it under control, too! I don't have the patience to BBT, which is why I shelled out the money to buy a CBFM on ebay. I would love a 2012 baby like you! I just turned 28, so close in age to you :) You are getting close to testing! What day will you test?

I swore to myself that i wouldnt test until at least 12dpo, but i caved hahaha i tested this morning at 9dpo and i swear i can see the faintest of faint lines but my eyes may be playing tricks on me im not sure, so ill give it 3 more days and test 12dpo :) I had some very strange light cramping yesterday, something ive never had before, lots of gas (sorry tmi) and my bbs are a bit sore..... i promised myself i wouldnt symptom spot this month and look at me :dohh:


----------



## bumpcrazy

omg miss nat! post a pic! I would not be able to last either! cramping and sore bbs are a good sign...


----------



## miss_nat84

bumpcrazy said:


> omg miss nat! post a pic! I would not be able to last either! cramping and sore bbs are a good sign...

I really dont think a pic will show it..... its only when i hold it up in certain lights that i can see it, its probably just my eyes playing tricks on me :( if i get another line on 12dpo i will definitely post a pic then :)


----------



## bumpcrazy

Yes please post a pic when you can see it better...hopefully you can!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

bumbcrazy.. are u having any EWCM yet , mine started big time today and i dont know if its from me taking the EPRO or what. isnt it early for that. my test dont arrive for a few more days so im lost. we will be dtd everyday for the next two weeks just to be sure, my hubby is all for it he says. lol


----------



## bumpcrazy

yeah lol, I'm sure your hubby doesn't mind one bit! No EWCM for me yet, I think its still early. But hey if you got it, dtd away! Can't hurt right? I have been taking EPO for like 2 months now and I haven't noticed a huge difference in CM, but I will be paying more attention this month for sure. Here's to an earlier ov day for both of us! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

bumpcrazy said:


> yeah lol, I'm sure your hubby doesn't mind one bit! No EWCM for me yet, I think its still early. But hey if you got it, dtd away! Can't hurt right? I have been taking EPO for like 2 months now and I haven't noticed a huge difference in CM, but I will be paying more attention this month for sure. Here's to an earlier ov day for both of us! :)

hmm see thats weird then i new it wanst normal but hey i guess its a worken though.


----------



## bumpcrazy

Without the tests to know if you are ovulating, you can't be sure so I say BD just to be safe ;)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yep lots of that will be a happening.. lol


----------



## miss_nat84

Sweetpea its possible that you are going to ov early, EPO can do that ive been told :) it also helps produce lots of EWCM so it might be that you are just going to get a lot of it this cycle :) make sure you get lots of bd'ing in just to be sure :D xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh ya we are.. i dont wanna miss that egggy


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi ladies! I am now on CD 45 and 21 DPO and still no sign of AF. I will take another test in the morning. This will be test #4. If I get another bfn, I am calling the doc to get their opinion. I will keep you all informed on what they say. FX'ed....:shrug:

Miss Nat, are you testing again tomorrow?? FXed for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bumpcrazy

miss nat, I was thinking about you today. Dying to know as soon as you test! :) KTsmiles, my friend had 37 day cycles really consistently and then suddenly a 60 something day cycle and BFN's even at the drs office. Her dr prescribed her Provera to help her period come so she could start a new cycle finally! FX'ed for you!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies it's so nice of you both to be thinking about me :D I did another test this morning it was neg however I was up twice during the very early morning throwing up which is very unlike me... My temp also sky rocketed this morning but I'm not sure if maybe I had a temp as I was sick... I went to see my doctor this morning he sent me for preconception/early preg bloods and is also testing to see if I'm preg as that was his first thought when I told him what's wrong with me. I will get my results tomorrow so crossing my fingers :)
Ktsmiles I hope you get your answers soon, hoping you get your bfp with your next test :) xx


----------



## KTsmiles

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girlies it's so nice of you both to be thinking about me :D I did another test this morning it was neg however I was up twice during the very early morning throwing up which is very unlike me... My temp also sky rocketed this morning but I'm not sure if maybe I had a temp as I was sick... I went to see my doctor this morning he sent me for preconception/early preg bloods and is also testing to see if I'm preg as that was his first thought when I told him what's wrong with me. I will get my results tomorrow so crossing my fingers :)
> Ktsmiles I hope you get your answers soon, hoping you get your bfp with your next test :) xx

I tested again this morning and of course, bfn! I called the dr's office and my doc is on vacation ALL week! :dohh: I did talk to the nurse and she said this is very common. She said that the hpt's are accurate and by now I would be showing a bfp if I were pregger's. She said most likely it is stress or change in exercise/diet that could've affected it. She is leaving a note for my dr. and will give me a call next week when she's back. Hopefully when my doc gets back, she will do something to help regulate and make sure I'm o'ing. 

GL miss nat!!! FX'ed for a :bfp: tomorrow!!!


----------



## JaanRuk

GOOD LUCK everyoneee :D


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls :) bad news... I got my results back and I'm not preg, which I knew cuz :witch: got me this morning :( but on the bright side my blood test results came back really good he said everything is perfect and I'm ready to go, so my new test date is now August 28, if I don't cave in to my poas addiction before that hehehe 
Fingers crossed for you girls :D xx


----------



## bumpcrazy

Aww, I'm sorry miss nat and ktsmiles! :hugs: The days go by so slowly, don't they?


----------



## miss_nat84

bumpcrazy said:


> Aww, I'm sorry miss nat and ktsmiles! :hugs: The days go by so slowly, don't they?

Thanks Hun :) not losing hope yet, didn't think I had high chances this month as both OH and I were sick in my fertile week and OH was on anti inflammatories which would have reduced sperm count and quality so onto cycle 3 we go :) xx


----------



## KTsmiles

bumpcrazy said:


> Aww, I'm sorry miss nat and ktsmiles! :hugs: The days go by so slowly, don't they?

Sorry to hear that too miss nat! Baby dust :dust: for August! 

As for me... I'm still in the count down. CD47 now and 23DPO... now hoping AF stays away until next week. The :witch: better not show up in time for my tubing trip this weekend! :af::af::af::af::af:

Another weird thing is (Warning: TMI) that I still have a lot of CM. It's not EW, but still very prevalent, which is weird because I thought it was supposed to dry up between OV and AF? :shrug: Any thoughts?


----------



## JaanRuk

sorry to hear that miss nat but its ok next cycle :D your still way early in so im sure you will get your bfp soon hun lots of baby dust to ya :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im sorry miss nat on to next cycle , KT smiles that sounds weird eh?
and i think i am OVulating today about to test so will find out soon.


----------



## KTsmiles

Still waiting... 

I did get a call today from my dr who is on vacation but must be returning voicemail inquiries. She is going to give me Provera to help start a new cycle and put me on Clomid to help me o regularly. 

I will wait until Monday to start Provera so it doesn't interfere with my trip this weekend. She said she didn't need me to come in as I just had a regular exam in April so she doesn't suspect its cysts as they didn't find any then. I will continue to keep you all up to date.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

KT thats great you will get some help.


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello lovelies how are we all? So my AF just finished wooohoooo now just gotta wait another 9 days to ov hahaha why does a cycle have to take so long  I'm definitely not stressing yet as it's only been 2 months but I feel great knowing my body is all ready to go as far as blood work is concerned :) I told my OH that if I don't fall in 6 months then we will get him checked :)


----------

